# ~ summer 2013 waiters ~



## Blueberri

Looking for anyone who is WTT to TTC until the summer months, from May until September. Lets take this journey together, shall we? <3
List of lovely ladies who are WTT
Hollyness
RosieRosieP
Hanie22
wtbmummy
iwanta8a8a8y
Chatterwockin
Andi28
excited07
WilmaDS
daniellelk
Mimi85
CantHrdlyWait
MillieJoan
sarah1989
CharmedKirsty
excited07
vikster
mara16jade
Firefly_Skies
Sequeena
broody21
knobby
amberjoy
Crystaluna
Anniebobs
Sun_Flower
StrawBerry2
kksy9b
​


----------



## Mimi85

hey!

I'll join!

My tentative date is somewhere in the summer of 2013. Not exactly sure when, it will depend on when we buy our house and what not. Hopefully sooner than later though! Im 27 and OH is 30 so not getting younger lol.


Do you have a specific ttc date?


----------



## Blueberri

Between June and September. I'm 25, DB is 24. So it shouldn't be too hard. If we can't TTC right away, we'll look at NTNP


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Starting in May!


----------



## Blueberri

I'll hopefully be moved in with my DB late/end of May. I like to think I'm mentally and emotionally ready for a child. It's the ultimate gift I could give him. Other then my love.


----------



## Chatterwockin

Hello can I join. We are waiting until July or Aug xxx seems a long way away.... :(


----------



## Blueberri

Anyone can join! :hugs: I just found out that my guy has been talking to a friend and the job sounds promising. <3 That's one less thing I have to be worried about.


----------



## wtbmummy

Hey, 
Can I join you guys??
We will be NTNP end of May, straight after moving into a flat :) I'm 24 DH is 25. Sometimes I thinks it's quiet soon but it's 5 months and seems to be dragging when your so ready ya know :nope:


----------



## daniellelk

.


----------



## Blueberri

Anyone is welcome to join! And yeah, I'm hoping DB can have a house bought


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Hi ladies, we are going to be trying again around may time - so excited to make our family of 4 into a family of 5 )

No time to chat right now but will be back to chat soon, look forward to getting to know you all and going through the journey together xx


----------



## Blueberri

:hugs: hoping all of you can have babies this time next year <3


----------



## Chatterwockin

We are going from a 4 to a 5 xxx so exciting xx


----------



## Andi28

Hi - can I join in your posts? I am going to start TTC in May


----------



## excited07

Hi, I had a chat last night with my dh and we have decided to ttc around July/august/september time, really can't wait for the summer now


----------



## Blueberri

Neither can I!! Andi - anyone is welcome!


----------



## WilmaDS

very busy.. can't join :(


----------



## Blueberri

Are there any goals you ladies would like to accomplish before TTC?


----------



## wtbmummy

Blueberri said:


> Are there any goals you ladies would like to accomplish before TTC?

The goals me and DH have set before NTNP in May is :

*Me get fitter (lose about 10lbs) but mostly exercise daily
*Me get a permanent part time job instead of temping in full time work
*Rent ourselves a flat prob also around May
*Both eat healthy sustainable diet 
*Start pre conception vitamins and visit doctor
*If get money me take intense driving lessons/test

Sooo quiet a lot to do really, but sure we'll get their :thumbup:
Anyone else have similar goals??


----------



## daniellelk

.


----------



## Blueberri

I hear ya on needing to lose weight. I need to try to do that myself. I miss the days i was lightweight.


----------



## Blueberri

Wrong thread entirely.


----------



## Blueberri

So, the new year has come. Is there anything you're grateful in 2012? Looking forward to in 2013?


----------



## RosieRosieP

Can i join to? I finish pill at the end of July :thumbup:


----------



## Hanie22

I will be finishing the pill at the beginning of july :D so will be ttc then :)


----------



## Blueberri

Sure you can! Do you know you can make a TTC or WTT journal?


----------



## Blueberri

Welcome! Ladies, this is going to be our year for TTC and maybe pregnancies at the end of this year!


----------



## wtbmummy

Only 139 more days of bc then NTNP 
Yay for 2013 :) 
:hugs:


----------



## Blueberri

Yes! I'm looking forward to TTC our first child. I hope DB and I don't lose our sanity in the process. :wacko:


----------



## RosieRosieP

Blueberri said:


> Sure you can! Do you know you can make a TTC or WTT journal?

ooh how do i do this?


----------



## Blueberri

You can go to the appropiate forums and make a journal ^^


----------



## Hollynesss

I'll join you! I am getting married in May, and we plan on TTC this summer :D I'm trying ot do everything I can to prepare and be as successful as possible early in the game :) I'm 29 and my fiance is 32, so we are more than ready! I feel so far behind the times, as 80-90% of my friends and coworkers that are my age already have kids. 

Best of luck!! :D


----------



## Hollynesss

Blueberri said:


> Are there any goals you ladies would like to accomplish before TTC?

Things that need to happen before I would feel comfortable bringing a little one into the world:

*Get married (Check!!)
*Buy a house (also working on that soon :D)
*Get healthier
*Lose 25lbs
*Finish Graduate School (About a year left!)


----------



## Blueberri

Ok I need to make a list of all you lovely ladies who are WTT. :)


----------



## Blueberri

Hollyness are you going to make a journal?


----------



## MillieJoan

I'll join!! We're planning to start trying in August 2013. We already have a little girl who's 11 months tomorrow, and I wanted enough of an age gap that we can have fun getting her excited to be a big sister and have her have at least some slight idea what we're talking about, lol. 

That said, I'm already getting very impatient to get pregnant, so it's gonna be a long several months. It'd be great to have others in the same boat to share them with! :flower:


----------



## Blueberri

Welcome to the group :flower:


----------



## Hollynesss

Blueberri said:


> Hollyness are you going to make a journal?

I hadn't thought about that, but that is a great idea! I have a general question since I am new to this forum...is there any way on this site to look at the posts you have made to check for replies without just trying to remember which threads you have posted in? Or a way to make it to it emails you when there is a reply?

Thanks!!


----------



## Blueberri

Not sure, but there is a forum help where you can post your question. Do you know how to make a WTT journal? There's a list subscription for the threads you posted in as well. :)


----------



## sarah1989

Can I join?? DH has tenatively agreed to August 2013, around our 4th wedding anniversary.

I really hope he doesnt change his mind .... again :(


----------



## Blueberri

sure you can join, i'll add you to the list.


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Can I be added to the list please. I will be TTC for my 2nd in August.


----------



## Blueberri

already added when I saw your post. :)


----------



## Blueberri

I hope you ladies are having a great start to the year. :) <3


----------



## excited07

Hi everyone, I watched one born every minute last night and it has made me so broody just got to hold off until august 2013. I've got 2 dd who are both winter babies so that's why this time we would love a spring/summer baby


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Blueberri said:


> I hope you ladies are having a great start to the year. :) <3

It's been fine so far and yours?


----------



## Blueberri

It was great, still is! excited07, I'll add you to the list.


----------



## mara16jade

Me!! Hopefully in May, but most likely in June/July. :)


----------



## vikster

Meeeeee! We are TTC July/August this year. Good luck to you all x


----------



## Blueberri

added both of you, mara16jade, if you have/make a journal, I'll be more then happy to stalk you! :hugs:


----------



## mara16jade

Blueberri said:


> added both of you, mara16jade, if you have/make a journal, I'll be more then happy to stalk you! :hugs:

Haha, not yet. Honestly never thought anyone would read what I wrote anyways. lol :haha:


----------



## wtbmummy

Hey girlys,
So on Monday I'm going to see the doctor for a pre conception appointment :happydance: Lets hope for a clean bill of health for our NTNP in May :) 

Are any of you other ladies going to be having anything like this or had already??? 

:hugs:


----------



## Blueberri

No, but I want to when I move in with my DB.


----------



## Hollynesss

I will be having a preconception appointment on the 14th :D


----------



## Blueberri

When are you going to ttc?


----------



## Firefly Skies

Hello everyone.  I'm WTT until we get married in August, or possibly slightly before depending on what life is like in July/August. How are you all doing?


----------



## Blueberri

tired. lemme add you.


----------



## sequeena

Ah I can slot myself here! We were TTC for a few months last year then had to stop because of differing circumstances. We decided to wait until Thomas turns 2 which will be early August. :)


----------



## Blueberri

I'll add you too!


----------



## Hollynesss

Blueberri said:


> When are you going to ttc?

We will be TTC in Julyish/Augustish/Septemberish. We are planning on buying a house this summer, so it really depends on that. We would like to be somewhat settled before taking that step, as I really don't want to move when pregnant :)


----------



## Blueberri

I know what ya mean on that. Moving when pregnant would be hard


----------



## toffee87

September for me


----------



## Blueberri

added you, time seems to go by so slowly while we wait, ladies.


----------



## knobby

I'm so excited that this is our year! :) Can't wait! Starting TTC after the wedding. Early July :) :cloud9:


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Blueberri said:


> added you, time seems to go by so slowly while we wait, ladies.

I'm glad its going slow. My little one is growing up fast enough.


----------



## Blueberri

List updated. I'm hoping DB can get a job and have enough saved up when we move in together.


----------



## jj84

August for me, after the wedding! :)
The more I check my ticker on here and on my phone, the more slowly the time goes :(


----------



## Blueberri

I'll add you then and yeah. Time goes by so slow :(


----------



## Blueberri

I wish I could just be there with him and spend the night with him already. :blush: I feel like time is ticking, ticking away by how long we're waiting.


----------



## sequeena

The wait is slow takes forever. TTC too if it takes a while. But enjoy it. It won't be just the 2 of you for much longer and parenting whilst wonderful is stressful so try to enjoy your couple time :hugs: once you're pregnant you'll be surprised how fast it goes and then you blink and baby is one.


----------



## Blueberri

I bet. I would like to ttc as soon as possible when I move in with my DB.


----------



## amberjoy

Add me! We are starting in May! Once we have settled into our new home :happydance:


----------



## toffee87

I'll probably give in and start a month or two earlier haha x


----------



## CharmedKirsty

broody21 said:


> I'll probably give in and start a month or two earlier haha x

I did that with my first and I fell pregnant in the first month.


----------



## Crystaluna

Hello :) We are waiting until June.


----------



## Anniebobs

Hi :wave:

Room for another? I'm WTT for number 2, should hopefully be getting the implant out in July if we manage to sell our house and move closer to family (currently an hour away from everyone). 

I joined here when I was WTT for number 1 and conceived the third cycle of trying to fingers crossed I'll be having a Spring 2014 baby!


----------



## Blueberri

Amberjoy, Crystaluna and Anniebobs I'll add you to the list. :wave:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Well my TTC date moved from May to September.. we are going to wait until our honeymoon to try.. I'm a little bummed but it does give me time to lose the 15 lbs I want to lose


----------



## Blueberri

I know how that is. I need to lose a few pounds myself


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hi everyone, I'm WTT in June *waves* so starting the journey back here in WTT, started in here way back in Winter 2010 before trying and conceiving my daughter :)


----------



## StrawBerry2

Hi ladies, I'd like to join :) 

We are WTT until our wedding night this August :wedding:

I am 30 years old and DF is 31. 

We are South Africans now living in Australia. 

Can't wait until August!

O yeah and also on a mission to lose like 10 kg's before the wedding! Gym and 'clean eating' here I come! :)


----------



## Anniebobs

So what's everyone doing to distract themselves before TTC?

I've started my own business so am spending most evenings making things to sell, then during the day am either busy with my 15 month old or working. Still can't help thinking 'if I got pregnant now, my due date would be...' haha!

Really need to keep WTT though because this house will not fit another person!


----------



## sequeena

I'm ok with not TTC right now as I am not keen on having a baby so close to Christmas but my toddler has learned to walk and is keeping me occupied at the moment :haha:

Can't help but gush over newborn clothes though. Would it be so bad if I bought some unisex bits? :haha:


----------



## Anniebobs

My DD was born in October (on my husbands birthday) so getting pg right now would not be good! I'd prefer not to have to buy any more presents from Sep - Dec! Next Spring seems a lovely time to have a newborn.

And I'm with you on the toddler front, they never stop do they!

ETA: Go buy some clothes haha! You can never have too much, they're too cute!


----------



## Sun_Flower

These next few months are the only few that I'm not too sad I'm not TTC as I don't want a Oct-Jan baby as Eden is a December baby and then there's Christmas - want to try for a Spring/Summer baby this time!


----------



## sequeena

Annie my son was born on my partners birthday too. Best present ever and the only one he'll get for the next 17 years!


----------



## StrawBerry2

Anniebobs said:


> So what's everyone doing to distract themselves before TTC?
> 
> I've started my own business so am spending most evenings making things to sell, then during the day am either busy with my 15 month old or working. Still can't help thinking 'if I got pregnant now, my due date would be...' haha!
> 
> Really need to keep WTT though because this house will not fit another person!

Hi Anniebobs :)

I totally do that as well! Haha...checking to see what the due date would be if I got pregnant now LOL :) Good to hear I'm not the only one! And also already checked what my due date would be if we get pregnant on our honeymoon! ;)


----------



## Tangerine

Hello ladies :) It looks like we will also start ttc our first in the summer, quite a bit earlier than either of us had been thinking previously. I would like to start in late May because I have been tracking my cycles and should have a fertile window right around my 29th birthday! Hoping that maybe OH can give me the best birthday present ever this year. :happydance: I know we probably won't get pregnant in the first cycle but a girl can dream.

Things that need to happen in the mean time, and I am a planner:


QUIT SMOKING!! Both of us ASAP
Money going into savings weekly
Prenatal supplements for at least 3 months, try to convince the OH it won't hurt for him to take some too... :thumbup:
Visit the Dr., adjust my meds if necessary and get the OK from him
Get drywall for our master bedroom as we are sleeping in our future nursery! :wacko:
Get a BBT thermometer and start detailed charting. Unfortunately I am used to my body throwing a wrench in everything I do. I feel like I will just be less anxious about all of this with more info. :shrug:


----------



## Anniebobs

sequeena said:


> Annie my son was born on my partners birthday too. Best present ever and the only one he'll get for the next 17 years!

I know! I will never get him a present as good as DD so why bother trying haha! The only downside is that he guarantees an easy day on her birthday, which means if she has a party I'll be the one dealing with hyper children and he'll be able to chill and chat with his Daddy friends!

Strawberry - I'm seriously addicted!! I check the calender and see what would be a nice day to DTD, then work out the due date haha! Thats why our WTT date is in July, if she's bang on time I'll have an April baby and if she's a little early like DD I'll have a March baby. I was born in Feb so would like the next baby to be born after my birthday so all the birthdays are spread out. Really want a spring / summer baby next!

Tangerine that looks like a great plan, it's better to stop smoking now then you can use the money you save as an incentive to carry on. You'll have a good little baby fund in no time! My sister gave up in October after smoking for 14 years with a little help from the doctor, she says its the best thing she's ever done. She's looking great for it too. Good luck!


----------



## sequeena

Oh yes that is the downside but the upside is he can't get drunk :haha:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I am planning our wedding! It's kind of complicated as I don't have a ring yet, but OH told me we are good to go, so we already have a date, and venue. really would love that ring though....*sigh*


----------



## Anniebobs

Sequeena - I'm sure my hubby will find a way! Childrens party in a pub? Haha!

Canthardlywait, that's so exciting! I got married in June 2012, it was amazing. Tell him to pull his finger out and get you a ring though!!


----------



## Hollynesss

Haha, my fiance feels the same way about Oct-Dec babies! His brother, his mom, his nephew, and I all have December birthdays, so its already a very chaotic (and expensive) month! Although I would be perfectly happy to have a baby any time of the year, I have always wanted a May baby :) It just strikes me as such a fresh, new time of year. 

Wedding planning and graduate school are keeping me busy while we WTT! I am a little apprehensive to get pregnant while in grad school, but I'm not getting any younger and I will only have one, maybe two semesters left. Hoping for the best!


----------



## kksy9b

please add me as well! we will be TTC the beginning of May... getting close! :)


----------



## stephaniexx

Can I join you? I am having a hard time waiting at the mo. We are trying im june when we go on holiday but it seems like ages away :( 

Thankfully I have two girls to keep me busy.


----------



## Sun_Flower

stephaniexx said:


> Can I join you? I am having a hard time waiting at the mo. We are trying im june when we go on holiday but it seems like ages away :(
> 
> Thankfully I have two girls to keep me busy.

We're trying on holiday in June too :) but you're right, it seems sooooo far away! Where are you going on holiday? Xx


----------



## stephaniexx

We're going on a caravan holiday to a haven park, I really don't wanna take the girls abroad yet lol. Something to look forward to but its dragging.


----------



## toffee87

Anyone else feel their eggs are being wasted? haha. I've just ovulated, and I can't help thinking about it! x


----------



## Tangerine

broody21 said:


> Anyone else feel their eggs are being wasted? haha. I've just ovulated, and I can't help thinking about it! x

LOL. Sort of, I'm not getting any younger. OH has just become insanely broody too (of course it's right before I am set to ovulate! :growlmad:) so I'm really trying to stick to my guns and stay on plan right now. UGH. I'm not going to budge on the prenatal vitamins x3 months and we're definitely NOT ttc until I'm not smoking. Maybe we can go on a date to the pharmacy for nicotine patches and vitamins together. He's making this waiting thing a whole lot harder. :dohh:


----------



## Blueberri

Yes!! My ovaries are just sitting there, collecting dust.


----------



## Sun_Flower

stephaniexx said:


> We're going on a caravan holiday to a haven park, I really don't wanna take the girls abroad yet lol. Something to look forward to but its dragging.

Lmao so are we! We're going to Cornwall! Xx


----------



## Anniebobs

Haha dusty ovaries! Wont be long till we can fire some spermies at those eggs. 

Aww holiday babies. That's something great to look forward to. Where you going Sunflower?

Lots of wedding planning going on too! Honeymoon babies then?

Tangerine when are you going to try giving up smoking? Good luck with it!

We had a viewing on the house this morning so I'm just keeping everything crossed. Really need to move before TTC!!


----------



## toffee87

So many potential babies! hehe. We spend so long avoiding, and then can't wait to start trying haha x


----------



## sequeena

Dusty ovaries :haha:

Anniebobs good luck with the house. Are you buying or renting?

We managed to get off the mountain today so I went to the supermarket to get some things we needed. Thomas is getting so good at walking now he walked around the entire shop holding my hand and even carried things for me to give to OH. I let him go by himself at one point but he did a wobbly run so I had to grab him before he face planted the floor :lol:


----------



## Anniebobs

Aww that's cute, my DD legs it as soon as she's on the floor haha! Tried to hold her hand walking around Debenhams the other week and had to pick her up she didn't want to go anywhere I wanted to go!

We're trying to sell, the house has been on the market since last Feb so really hoping this is our year. It's a small 2 bed and we need a 3 bed if we want another baby. Plus it's an hour away from where we both grew up so if we can move back then I'll have a mat leave with my friends and family on my doorstep which I missed out on last time.


----------



## sequeena

I hope you manage to sell it soon x

I'm going to buy him a little life backpack so I can keep hold of him. The dinosaur one I think. They're £17 on eBay which I think is good value. 

Is your lo able to use cutlery yet? Thomas is just learning and is more interesting in banging it than putting anything in his mouth :dohh:


----------



## Anniebobs

DD has a ladybird one, I had it on her when we had the Debenhams experience but it didn't help me trying to get her to come where I want, its only for when shes about to fall over. Holding hands is better in my opinion, but maybe its because I'm not used to it yet.

No, she steals the spoon off me when I'm feeding her but if I offer her the bowl or plate and show her what to do she just flicks food everywhere! She finds it funny to hold the spoon for now. My nephew is 3 months older and he has just decided he wants to feed himself all the time now. Not looking forward to when DD does that, think of the mess!!


----------



## sequeena

Holding hands is what I do now but he's quick to pull away from me which I don't like. Flipping kids. 

Lol T is at that stage now it's a pain!


----------



## TeacherGal

Hey all! I have been lurking for a while, but as the date gets closer, I find myself wanting to get plugged in with a group that understands what I am going through. I am a teacher. I am 22, and my husband and I have been married 3 and a half years (we married young). I will have enough sick leave saved up by next year to take my paid six weeks so we are going to start trying this summer. We would love a spring baby so my leave can lead into summer if we get lucky, but if it doesn't happen we will continue trying no matter the season. So far I have started taking prenatal vitamins and trying to eat a healthy diet to get fit. i plan on stopping bcp at the end of March. We plan on trying starting in July. I look forward to being part of this forum!


----------



## Tangerine

Anniebobs said:


> Tangerine when are you going to try giving up smoking? Good luck with it!

Thanks, we haven't set a date yet but I'm planning to pick up some patches this week. I quit for 3 years before but I was stupid in a stressed out moment, bought a pack and got hooked again. I think it will go well for me this time, I have been feeling sick of them for a while and I have a great motivating reason to cut them out. 

It might be harder for OH to quit, we'll see. I really hope he will go off them with me but I could compromise as long as he doesn't smoke in the house and quits as soon as he can. I'm not looking forward to quitting either but there is no way I'm going to let myself get pregnant if that crap is still in my body.

Good luck with your house, I hope you find a generous buyer soon! Moving into a bigger home must be very exciting too. We also have a small 2 bedroom house but we're just trying for our first. :)


----------



## toffee87

I'm not sure on what your views are on new builds, but have you thought about the part ex scheme? Obviously it depends on what's available in your area. We have a new build, and we love it


----------



## Anniebobs

We have a new build type house now, it's about 15 years old though. We moved here for work and moved out of a large 2 bedroom victorian terrace with high ceilings and fireplaces in the bedrooms into this house. After living here for 3 years I really miss the light and airiness of our old place. Even if it did cost a fortune to heat! So we're after something old again. If we don't sell there's always renting the place out and I think thats a serious option at the moment.

Hi teachergal :wave: sounds like youve got a good plan there. Will your husband have any leave to take when the baby comes?


----------



## toffee87

Yeah, new builds do lack character I guess. We love the modern aspect, cheap maintenance and gas bills hehe x


----------



## Sun_Flower

We've only ever rented, but our old place was an old end terraced mining cottage with gorgeous fireplaces and surprisingly high ceilings and looked out over fields. I adored it, but it was FREEZING, extortionate to heat and the staircase was really narrow (as was the style in those types of houses) we're in a 'new build' that's about 12 years old and while its smaller, like broody21 said its SO much cheaper to heat etc.


----------



## Anniebobs

It is a massive difference but now I'd rather get a hot water bottle out and the fire on! But then obviously I'm looking back on my old place with rose tinted specs. Its around the corner from my mum, so exactly where we're looking to move! So frustrating as that's the only thing stopping us TTC (apart from wanting a Spring / Summer baby)


----------



## Tangerine

Update because I'm excited, we just picked up nicotine gum instead of patches, and "quitting supplies:" Hard candies, sunflower seeds and raw veg sticks to much on. I'm going to start cutting back now and quit smoking this week. OH is going on the patch and quitting at the end of the month but he said he won't smoke in the house in the meantime. :thumbup:

We also picked up my supplements to prepare for ttc, kind of funny because it's almost exactly the same ones that I was told to take for my arthritis/health issues before I slacked off on taking them: B complex multivitamin, 400 mcg folate, Cal/Mag with zinc, 1000 IU Vit D and Fish Oil (for Omega 3/DHA). It will be interesting to see if I start feeling better on this new routine, especially combined with not smoking anymore! :happydance: Maybe it will help brush off some of the dust that's been collecting on my ovaries too. :winkwink:

Anyone else taking supplements? Or getting things rolling on their health goals for TTC?


----------



## Hollynesss

Good luck to you, Tangerine!! My OH smokes, and I wish so much that he would quit.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Tangerine said:


> Update because I'm excited, we just picked up nicotine gum instead of patches, and "quitting supplies:" Hard candies, sunflower seeds and raw veg sticks to much on. I'm going to start cutting back now and quit smoking this week. OH is going on the patch and quitting at the end of the month but he said he won't smoke in the house in the meantime. :thumbup:
> 
> We also picked up my supplements to prepare for ttc, kind of funny because it's almost exactly the same ones that I was told to take for my arthritis/health issues before I slacked off on taking them: B complex multivitamin, 400 mcg folate, Cal/Mag with zinc, 1000 IU Vit D and Fish Oil (for Omega 3/DHA). It will be interesting to see if I start feeling better on this new routine, especially combined with not smoking anymore! :happydance: Maybe it will help brush off some of the dust that's been collecting on my ovaries too. :winkwink:
> 
> Anyone else taking supplements? Or getting things rolling on their health goals for TTC?

I've been taking prenatals for about a month now . I figured it can't hurt!


----------



## Anniebobs

I did with my first, I started taking prenatals on 1st Jan when we started TTC and got pg in Feb. It helps it feel more real! Because I'm waiting till July to have my implant taken out I think I'll wait till I have the appointment date before taking them.

Hope it all goes well Tangerine, it's good that your OH has agreed to smoke outside and cut down with you. And good on you for the healthy snacks! 

I am really naughty with snacks. I'll eat really healthy meals then munch on crisps and chocolate in between. Need to stop that, especially as DD is getting older and always wants what I'm having (so I eat in the kitchen where she can't see me like some crisp junkie haha!)


----------



## ShanaLynn

Hi ladies! I haven't been here in quite some time. About 3 years ago I was TTC and did so for about a year. That time I figured it was just not my time and I enrolled in College/University. Here I am years later getting that fever again and I think the best time for us would either be next month to try or wait until the summer. I am also going to try to drop some weight before I try again. Figure it couldn't hurt. I really want to start trying but last time I stressed out so much and my cycle got so erratic. I was figuring possibly just doing the no contraceptive and if it happens it happens method. lol


----------



## Tangerine

Hollynesss, I am still a bit worried about OH not quitting with me, but he seems really motivated to do it. You need to be 100% ready to give it up or you won't make it because nicotine withdrawal SUCKS. For the first couple of days it's hell, you feel sick and crazy and it's too easy to just light up and feel better. I hope your OH is ready to quit soon too. 

We went on an ice fishing trip a couple of weeks ago. I'm mobility impaired so OH pulled me out to the lake on a sled. It was through deep snow, forest and up and down hills on a snowmobile trail. He's in really good shape and he said he decided to stop smoking at that moment because he was out of breath. Me on the sled plus all of our gear, I think anyone would have been winded! :haha: I'm not going to argue about it though. :blush:

Anniebobs, thanks. I'm careful with snacks because I just passed my 5 year anniversary of 85 lb weight loss, so I really want to maintain my weight while I'm quitting smoking. I tend to actually lose too much weight now from illness but I still make a point of eating healthy foods, whether I need to gain or just maintain my weight. Right now my BMI is perfect, around 21, and I want to keep it there for ttc.

ShanaLynn, welcome. Good luck to you (and everyone else) with weight goals. You can do it! :flower:


----------



## Hollynesss

My fiance is very hard headed! He wants to quit, but he told me that it is something he has to do completely on his own without any help or praise from anyone. He told me that he feels like he's being patronized when people are trying to be encouraging, so he'd rather do it without telling me. I know it sounds odd, but whatever will work for him I will support! He knows how much I hate his smoking, and I have told him I would really love for him to quit before we TTC, and I'm trying to just leave him alone from here on out about it. Good luck in your pursuit, and wicked good job not only with the 85lb weight loss, but for keeping it off for 5 years! Keeping it off is sometimes just as huge of a battle. How did you do it, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## sequeena

:wave:

I've been on folic acid for a while now. We were TTC last April and then decided to go back to WTT and I've just not stopped taking them. I took them before TTC and up until I was 14 weeks pregnant with Thomas but he was born with sacral dimples (indications of spina bifida especially if they're not closed thankfully his are!) so I'm hoping taking them for longer this time will mean baby won't have sacral dimples. I intend to take them throughout pregnancy too.

Good luck with the quitting smoking! I did it in October 2010 I went cold turkey and have never looked back. Best decision ever :thumbup:

Thomas has been referred to a speech therapist. He's only 17 months so I think he's a bit young. Personally I think my health visitor is a bit of a loony (UK girls have all this to come haha!)


----------



## Tangerine

Hollynesss, thanks and good luck too, it sounds like you're handling it the right way. I haven't prodded OH at all either, like your fiance it's a decision he needs to make on his own. When he came home from work tonight he said he's going to pick up nicotine patches tomorrow and quit this week with me instead of waiting until the end of the month! He thinks it will be easier for both of us if we do it together. :happydance: 

Re: The weight loss: I went to a rheumatologist appointment for test results and found out I had signs of insulin resistance, at 23 years old! Also was told that for every pound of body weight, your knees have to deal with 4x that amount of force when you walk. So I had to make BIG changes or I would quickly find myself in a wheelchair, possibly with type 2 diabetes to follow. That made it a lot easier! :wacko:

I went on a strict reduced carb/anti-inflammatory diet; my kinesiologist told me it might be worth trying to help my arthritis and insulin resistance. I totally cut out all processed foods, white carbs, sugar, fried foods, etc. for a year and replaced them with lots of protein, healthy fats and veggies. It was very drastic and hard at first, but I lost 60 lb in the first 6 months and I felt fantastic after a few weeks. It seems like once I broke my "addiction" to carbs and junk foods I just stopped craving them, and it was easy to stay on plan. I could still eat as much as I wanted, as long as I was eating the right foods. :) I had to lose all of the weight by dieting because I'm not able to do much exercise or my joints flare up. I picked that diet for health reasons but I'm sure it could work well for others. Sorry for sounding like an evangelist going on about it. It just worked for me when I failed so many times to lose weight, I had always been chubby before. My goal weight was 150 lb (from 215) to put me just under BMI 25, but I ended up shooting right past it. Actually went all the way down to 115 and underweight last year when my health was poor and had to get back to a healthy 130 again. 

sequeena, I'm sorry you had to go through that with your son, it sounds very scary and I'm glad his sacral dimples were closed. I grew up with a close friend whose brother has spina bifida, it's partly why I'm being strict with OH about not ttc until I've been on folic acid for at least 3 months. I would so love to just start trying now too. Fingers crossed that it makes a difference and everything goes perfectly for you this time, and your son's speech therapy works out. Also great job quitting cold turkey, that's really fantastic!


----------



## tingleyone

Can I join? I am getting married July 2013 so waiting till June to try in hopes or a honeymoon baby. I have a 2 and a half year old daughter already and am finding it hard to wait!! Already stocking up my cloth nappy newborn collection and thinking of names. Xx


----------



## CharmedKirsty

tingleyone said:


> Can I join? I am getting married July 2013 so waiting till June to try in hopes or a honeymoon baby. I have a 2 and a half year old daughter already and am finding it hard to wait!! Already stocking up my cloth nappy newborn collection and thinking of names. Xx

I've found myself checking out baby name sites too.


----------



## ShanaLynn

I think baby names are one the hardest things to stay away from. I am not even off my BC yet and I have been stalking the sites.


----------



## toffee87

I have too, already set on boy names, but neither can think of girls names!


----------



## sequeena

Thanks tangerine :) I'm actually pretty petrified of getting pregnant again. My waters broke at 14 weeks with Thomas and we went through a lot just to get him here alive. Fingers crossed that lightning doesn't strike twice. 

Well done on the weight loss! What type of meals do you have on the reduced carb diet? I'm losing weight I can see it coming off slowly but I'm scared to get on the scales :haha: did you do any type of exercise alongside it?

Welcome tingleyone!

I hate looking at baby names there's just too much! I was lucky with Thomas as its the first name we thought of and we both love it. I never could think of a girls name and I just knew he was a boy anyway :) 

Thomas has been tantruming a lot today. I bought him crayons and even those didn't cheer him up. Bleh. Got him some nice jeans in tesco which cheered ME up. I didn't realise tesco did adjustable waist either! They're a little long though so he'll have to wait a month or 2 before wearing them.


----------



## Tangerine

sequeena said:


> Thanks tangerine :) I'm actually pretty petrified of getting pregnant again. My waters broke at 14 weeks with Thomas and we went through a lot just to get him here alive. Fingers crossed that lightning doesn't strike twice.
> 
> Well done on the weight loss! What type of meals do you have on the reduced carb diet? I'm losing weight I can see it coming off slowly but I'm scared to get on the scales :haha: did you do any type of exercise alongside it?
> 
> Welcome tingleyone!
> 
> I hate looking at baby names there's just too much! I was lucky with Thomas as its the first name we thought of and we both love it. I never could think of a girls name and I just knew he was a boy anyway :)
> 
> Thomas has been tantruming a lot today. I bought him crayons and even those didn't cheer him up. Bleh. Got him some nice jeans in tesco which cheered ME up. I didn't realise tesco did adjustable waist either! They're a little long though so he'll have to wait a month or 2 before wearing them.

Oh wow, that sounds like quite an ordeal. I'm so happy he was ok, your little Thomas is a fighter and it sounds like his mama is too. :thumbup: I can definitely understand being anxious about getting pregnant again, will you have extra monitoring to help with your fears? I hope you have a lovely smooth and happy 9 months this time. OH and I have some worries too, I will be high risk from conception to birth. We're staying positive and doing everything we can to get our bodies ready for a healthy pregnancy and baby. :) 

Most of my meals when I lost weight were a generous serving of some kind of protein (eggs, meats, fish) and then I just filled the rest of my plate with veg, usually roasted, stir fried or sauteed. If I was really craving carbs sometimes I would have a small 1/2 cup serving of quinoa, whole grain/lentil pasta, sweet potato or some other low GI carbs, but not often. I also had full fat dairy (in moderation) and didn't limit healthy fats so I felt more satisfied. I never really felt like I was starving or deprived, other than the occasional craving for starchy pasta and potatoes. I do love my veggies so that probably helped. If you google Low GI or anti-inflammatory diet you can find tons of info online. I just ate less carbs and more protein and fat than most of them recommend because it worked better for me. :shrug:

The only exercises I did other than physiotherapy were tai chi lessons, not even standing up but sitting down in a chair. :haha: That's the only thing my body would tolerate without making my joints flare up or causing me a lot of pain and joint damage. It was difficult because I can't be on my feet more than 10-15 minutes without taking a break to rest (I use a wheelchair for long trips out of the house). I was FAR more mobile after I first lost the weight but my arthritis is always progressing. There is a good chance (70-80% according to my rheumatologist!) that I will go into at least partial remission in pregnancy so we have our fingers crossed that it will give me a nice long break. :happydance:

Baby names are the one thing I've never really thought that much about, I'm afraid the LO will be 3 weeks old before we actually pick anything!


----------



## Blueberri

Hello ladies! We're getting slowly closer to summer. I can't wait to have a baby in my arms this year. <3


----------



## LollyPop24

Hi, I would love to join. Waiting to try in May for our second.


----------



## Blueberri

You can join! I'm hoping nothing delays any of our dates to ttc


----------



## Anniebobs

I'm so excited about TTC, it's getting closer!! I've been visiting a 6 week old today and a 10 week old yesterday with DD. She was so cute with them both, she's really interested in them. She even let the 10 week old have her teddy after he smiled at her haha! She'll make a great big sister :cloud9:


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Blueberri said:


> You can join! I'm hoping nothing delays any of our dates to ttc

I'm waiting until during/ after my holiday.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Started taking prenatals today, wahoo! and ordered some new IC's (my ones from when I was TTC ran out of date in October) and bought some cheap OPK's - going to have a go at finding out when I ovulate, seeing as I'm dealing with irregular cycles this time - was so much easier with my 26 day, regular as clockwork cycles before! Hope everyone is doing well :) xx


----------



## Loubie_2012

Hello! :wave:

I'm going to stop taking BCP when we are returning from our holiday at the end of July. I am so tempted to come off of them earlier but I've just started taking prenatal vitamins and taking them for three months before TTC would mean we'd be trying in May and I would be worried about being in early pregnancy whilst in a foreign country so thinking I will just hold out...


----------



## Anniebobs

How exciting! Taking prenatals makes it seem a bit more real doesnt it? Like you're actively doing something for this baby that hasn't yet been conceived! I'm going to start taking mine in April, then book an appointment to get the implant out in June so we can try from July.

I was at a class called spacebabies today with DD and there was some little ones there (around 3 months) and DD just seemed so big! She'll be moving up to the next class soon, aww.


----------



## Loubie_2012

Anniebobs - that's exactly it lol. I felt I was making it more real by trying and also thought it wouldn't hold me back if I did think of moving the date up. Keep thinking about it though and still set on trying at the end of July/start of August. I've heard people say that before but to others without a LO your little girl would probably still seem tiny because they haven't seen the change - must make you broody being around tiny ones though!


----------



## sequeena

Thomas seems gigantic compared to smaller kids now... and it doesn't seem so long ago that he was this size

https://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/281644_2340741643155_6342087_n.jpg


Can't wait to do it all over again :)


----------



## Anniebobs

Loubie I'm the same, I know I definitely want a baby born after my birthday (end of Feb) so I wont be shifting the TTC date up, but I'll start taking the vitamins just in case I get really broody haha!

Aww bless him he's so little!! I think it's because 2 of my friends have just given birth that I'm noticing how big DD is now.


----------



## sequeena

My cousin gave birth on december 27th I'm so jealous :haha:

If I get pg first cycle in august I could have a birthday baby (April 20th). OH has a birthday baby I want one too! :haha:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww he was SOOO tiny, so totally gorgeous! Eden was never that small, lol. She was 10lb 7oz when she was born!


----------



## sequeena

Wow!! I don't think Thomas was 10lbs until about 9 weeks!


----------



## Tangerine

OMG sequeena, too cute. Taking my prenatals made our ttc plans more real for me too, but I don't think it's really hit me that we will actually have one of those next year if everything goes to plan! :wacko: I would really like a Spring baby around April or May too but I don't think I have the willpower to hold OH off of ttc that long. He's been reminding me to take my vitamins every day, he's so broody. I'm just secretly hoping it takes us a few months to fall pg. :blush:

We're both on day 5 of not smoking. I got hit really hard with norovirus on Saturday night and I've been way too sick to chew nicotine gum, so I've been forced to go cold turkey. :sick: OH is on the patch, not ill and generally having a much easier time of it than I am. I don't know what I would have done if he wasn't here to take care of me this weekend. This is a seriously nasty, evil bug and I've always been a suck with an upset tummy. I really hope (especially for OH's sake) that I never suffer with bad morning sickness.


----------



## bumpin2012

Hi ladies!

Can I join you?

DH and I are going to start TTCing for #2 in June/July


----------



## Solstyce

Hello I'd like to join this thread. 

We are waiting to conceive until July/August. I am a school counselor so I would like to have a baby in the spring of next year so that my maternity leave would be extended to include the summer break.

I have 2 daughters from my first marriage. My oldest daughter will be 10 on Saturday, and my youngest will be 8 in March. 

My husband and I will be married 3 years in April. 

I'm 34 so I don't have too many years left for getting pregnant, but I'm not worried because my mom had me at 35 without complications. 

My plan is to go off birth control, start taking prenatals and begin charting my cycle in April so that we are ready to go by July/August. We'll use a backup method for those 3 months prior to July. My husband has also agreed to taking fertility for men supplements for 3 months (to make sure his swimmers are as healthy as possible).


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hello new people! *waves* come join the crazy!


----------



## Blueberri

Yes come join us! I'm excited to ttc our first child!!


----------



## bumpin2012

thanks!

DS was born in May. If I didn't have to go back to work fora while to qualify for a second Mat leave we would be TTCing already! But, sadly, I have to go back.

Does anyone have any gender preferences? I am hoping for a girl the second time around as I only planned on having 2 children and I would LOVE one of each! I will, however be thrilled with another boy, but it might mean a discussion about a third baby!!!

How many children does every want?


----------



## Blueberri

Oh my... :blush: I want 2 or 3 but my DB wants... 5 or 6 :wacko:.


----------



## sequeena

Your boyfriend may change his mind after your first child :haha:

Our next child will probably be our last. I have no preference, just a healthy child and a normal pregnancy. We almost lost Thomas so I'm really hoping the next one will be healthy.


----------



## Blueberri

I hope he does. I don't think my body can handle lots of pregnancies. It might break me :lol:


----------



## Anniebobs

Aww Eden was nearly twice the size of Annie! Was she overdue? 

I'd like another girl I think, if i could pick! But obviously a boy would be great too! We've said 3 children, but lets get number 2 here and see what we think then :haha:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Yeah she was born at 41 and 6, but she would have been big even before that. Doctors totally weren't prepared for how big she was going to be and it caused me a few problems, so with the next baby my doctor has said we'll probably have growth scans from 30 weeks and possibly an induction/ c section. Definitely wont be allowed to go over again xx


----------



## Anniebobs

Oh, I knew that didn't I! You just talked about it in your journal :dohh: total dunce moment, ignore me!


----------



## Tangerine

We both want at least 2 (prefer not to have an only child), maybe 3. OH really wants a boy, and for his sake it would be nice to have one. I don't care about gender, just want healthy children.


----------



## LollyPop24

We would like one more. If I am brutally honest then I would love another boy but a girl would be fine too.

If we have a boy he wouldn't have a name as me and the hubby have very contrasting views when it comes to boys names!


----------



## bumpin2012

Blueberri said:


> Oh my... :blush: I want 2 or 3 but my DB wants... 5 or 6 :wacko:.

TBH if I could afford it, I would have as many as my body would allow. Which is actually find rather funny, because I had a miserable pregnancy with my first and I am willing to do it all over again!



sequeena said:


> Your boyfriend may change his mind after your first child :haha:
> 
> Our next child will probably be our last. I have no preference, just a healthy child and a normal pregnancy. We almost lost Thomas so I'm really hoping the next one will be healthy.

My goodness! how scary that must have been! I hope he is healthy now. May I ask what happened?



LollyPop24 said:


> We would like one more. If I am brutally honest then I would love another boy but a girl would be fine too.
> 
> If we have a boy he wouldn't have a name as me and the hubby have very contrasting views when it comes to boys names!

DH and I were much the same, except we never did agree on a girls name. I like super feminine girlie girl names, he likes "girl next door" type names. The only boys name we agreed on was Gabriel, so its a darn good thing he was a boy!


----------



## Blueberri

Are you ladies going to to the shettles method when ttc?


----------



## bumpin2012

im going to be aiming for it, but not religious about it. Im really new to TTCing and not sure about temping and such. Last time around we talked about having a baby, and decided to have my IUD removed and took a "whenever it happens, it happens" kind of approach. This time around we're trying to plan it a bit.

It sounds silly, but I am hoping for specific months for baby to be born. both my OH and I are february babies. Gabriel is a may baby, so I am trying to avoid those months. I would like a march or april baby as I loved having a spring baby. (and I would REALLY like a lighter birthstone! Need to balance out the dark green and dark purples!) I went overdue with Gabriel so I am hoping we get pregnant right off.


----------



## cajunbabe

Joining in! I think we are WTT until June/July. I'd love a March/April baby.. don't know how well that will work out since it took us 10 months to conceive DD. Can't wait to try again! I'm getting really antsy even though my toddler keeps me on my toes!

:cloud9:


----------



## Lotalaughs16

We're trying for our first at the end of August...I'm 23 and hubby will be 31 in May...we just bought a house so we're still trying to figure everything out with being new homeowners but we are soooo excited to start a family!


----------



## Blueberri

Welcome <3


----------



## bumpin2012

Lotalaughs16 said:


> We're trying for our first at the end of August...I'm 23 and hubby will be 31 in May...we just bought a house so we're still trying to figure everything out with being new homeowners but we are soooo excited to start a family!

Yay! Hopefully everything will fall into place! 

Just so you know - May is a lovely time to have a baby! :haha: but I could be a bit biased!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Thanks bumpin2012!! I hope it all works out, Im so excited to have the summer to bond my my baby plus my mom is a teacher so she will be on summer break to help me :)


----------



## chazzmatazz

We are coming off the pill on April 28th so the summer will be full of TTC :)


----------



## legallymom

Aha! Posted in the June forum, but I'm more likely here. TBH I'm the one more freaked out by the whole baby thing than DH. Since I'm a type-A person I figure visiting boards like this will help me stow the fear and get excited instead? I've never really been much of a baby person, but the hubs is all about family, and is willing to take primary care of kiddos, so I'm willing to contribute to the family process...(I also really trust that biology will kick in)

We're waiting until summer bc I'm in law school and would like to have one towards the end (third year in the states is the easiest). I'm headed to a law firm afterwards, and will likely start in November 2013, so if we have a kiddo in april/may then hubs can stay home on leave (he thinks he can get about 18 weeks) until I take the Bar exam, then I can stay home for a bit after that. 

At any rate, hope you can have me despite my sympathizing with the more "male" perspective...


----------



## CharmedKirsty

legallymom said:


> Aha! Posted in the June forum, but I'm more likely here. TBH I'm the one more freaked out by the whole baby thing than DH. Since I'm a type-A person I figure visiting boards like this will help me stow the fear and get excited instead? I've never really been much of a baby person, but the hubs is all about family, and is willing to take primary care of kiddos, so I'm willing to contribute to the family process...(I also really trust that biology will kick in)
> 
> We're waiting until summer bc I'm in law school and would like to have one towards the end (third year in the states is the easiest). I'm headed to a law firm afterwards, and will likely start in November 2013, so if we have a kiddo in april/may then hubs can stay home on leave (he thinks he can get about 18 weeks) until I take the Bar exam, then I can stay home for a bit after that.
> 
> At any rate, hope you can have me despite my sympathizing with the more "male" perspective...

I was not what you can a maternal type. I was never 100% sure I wanted a baby. But my DS was planned and I love him to bits. Far more than I could of imagined. I hate being apart from him. I'm not like I thought I would be.


----------



## sequeena

Hello new WTTers! :wave:

bumpin my waters broke at 14 weeks though thankfully resealed at 24 weeks. I had really low fluid and then after a very positive birth Thomas had septicemia at 2 weeks old :( but he's lovely and healthy now :thumbup:

It's days like this when I worry about having a second. I have some sort of virus and I feel pants :( My OH has taken 2 days unpaid leave to help out but imagine being ill with 2 LOs EEK!!


----------



## legallymom

CharmedKirsty said:


> I was not what you can a maternal type. I was never 100% sure I wanted a baby. But my DS was planned and I love him to bits. Far more than I could of imagined. I hate being apart from him. I'm not like I thought I would be.

This was the story with my hubs and the furbabies. To this day he claims that I agreed to a "trial period" with the new puppy. The actual trial period was about 5 seconds during which he went from "darn it the dog's here" to "ooh, puppy!" He's been wrapped around their tails ever since. I hear the same thing is true with kids - some hormonal something and all of a sudden your baby is cute despite your dislike of babies before...


----------



## Solstyce

Blueberri said:


> Are you ladies going to to the shettles method when ttc?

Yes. I have 2 girls and discovered the Shettles Method after having my second daughter. Hubby wants a boy of course and he is willing to do anything in the book to get his son.


----------



## cajunbabe

We tried for a boy.. only had :sex: once.. the day I ovulated. We had a girl! :winkwink:


----------



## bumpin2012

sequeena said:


> Hello new WTTers! :wave:
> 
> *bumpin my waters broke at 14 weeks though thankfully resealed at 24 weeks. I had really low fluid and then after a very positive birth Thomas had septicemia at 2 weeks old  but he's lovely and healthy now *
> 
> It's days like this when I worry about having a second. I have some sort of virus and I feel pants :( My OH has taken 2 days unpaid leave to help out but imagine being ill with 2 LOs EEK!!

Yikes! Its amazing when things work out after what seems disastrous! I hope your next pregnancy is MUCH less eventful!




cajunbabe said:


> We tried for a boy.. only had :sex: once.. the day I ovulated. We had a girl! :winkwink:

I have read some theories that believe that its the pH of the vagina that helps determine whether boy/girl swimmers make it to the egg. Apparently an acidic environment favours girl swimmers - maybe this has more merit than the shettles method? :shrug:

Im thinking of trying to eat foods that increase acidity and try and figure out when I ovulate and try timing. but hey, either way im going to be one happy mama!


----------



## cajunbabe

bumpin2012 said:


> cajunbabe said:
> 
> 
> We tried for a boy.. only had :sex: once.. the day I ovulated. We had a girl! :winkwink:
> 
> *I have read some theories that believe that its the pH of the vagina that helps determine whether boy/girl swimmers make it to the egg. Apparently an acidic environment favours girl swimmers - maybe this has more merit than the shettles method? *
> 
> Im thinking of trying to eat foods that increase acidity and try and figure out when I ovulate and try timing. but hey, either way im going to be one happy mama!Click to expand...

I tend to agree! I read about that too!


----------



## mara16jade

bumpin2012 said:


> I have read some theories that believe that its the pH of the vagina that helps determine whether boy/girl swimmers make it to the egg. Apparently an acidic environment favours girl swimmers - maybe this has more merit than the shettles method? :shrug:
> 
> Im thinking of trying to eat foods that increase acidity and try and figure out when I ovulate and try timing. but hey, either way im going to be one happy mama!

I'm going to do shettles and the pH balancing thing when I try! :thumbup:


----------



## mara16jade

Blueberri said:


> added both of you, mara16jade, if you have/make a journal, I'll be more then happy to stalk you! :hugs:

Just figured I'd let you know I finally made one. :winkwink:


----------



## cajunbabe

We are going to try the shettles method again as well as the ph thing. I think that it is possible I ovulated more than 24 hours after we had sex which obviously still gave us a :baby: but it wasn't close enough to give the boys a chance plus I'm a huge banana eater.. not good for boys. And my hubby loves milk.. also not good for boys.


----------



## bumpin2012

I guess I'll be eating a lot of banana's and pouring milk down lactose intolerant hubby's throat! :haha:


----------



## CarlyP

Hi ladies...

We are waiting until around the warmer months, mainly because we have 2 children that were born in December, and we really don't want another December baby:haha:

Plus I have some health issues to sort as well, but I am hoping this doesn't stop us TTC.

I am also waiting because I am taking all of my vitamins and folic acid and I've heard its best to take them at least 3 months before you try. 

I have come off BCP, but I am tracking ovulation so we 'miss' the fertile window for the time been, plus its giving me a good idea of how my cycles are so hopefully I will be a master ovulation tracker by the time we are ready:happydance:

Xx


----------



## Blueberri

Hi Carly, I believe I've seen you around.  your neuromuscular journal I believe


----------



## mara16jade

Omg... I looks like we are narrowing down the time frame to late July - early August to start trying. 

It seem so close yet far away. I guess the main driving factor is we're starting to plan our wedding and it'll most likely be in either late June or early September. And I don't have a problem trying a month or so before the wedding...if I happen to catch a swimmer - so be it! Both of us would be ecstatic! :happydance:


----------



## cajunbabe

bumpin2012 said:


> I guess I'll be eating a lot of banana's and pouring milk down lactose intolerant hubby's throat! :haha:

:haha:


----------



## bumpin2012

starting to look like TTCing dates might get changed.

Hubby is Military and we are possibly being posted to another part of the country. Since I will need to find employment first I wont be able to TTC until then... hoping for a spring posting so it wont totally de-rail our plans. We'd also be posted to a small rural community, and coming from a large city with ample obstetric resources, it really scares me to have to deliver in a rural hospital. Especially after the issues we had with my last delivery... sigh

Sorry to be a downer here, I just can't talk to anyone IRL about this yet.


----------



## mo0nangel

Blueberri said:


> Looking for anyone who is WTT to TTC until the summer months, from May until September. Lets take this journey together, shall we?...

I'm in! Wtt until July:)


----------



## cajunbabe

bumpin2012 said:


> starting to look like TTCing dates might get changed.
> 
> Hubby is Military and we are possibly being posted to another part of the country. Since I will need to find employment first I wont be able to TTC until then... hoping for a spring posting so it wont totally de-rail our plans. We'd also be posted to a small rural community, and coming from a large city with ample obstetric resources, it really scares me to have to deliver in a rural hospital. Especially after the issues we had with my last delivery... sigh
> 
> Sorry to be a downer here, I just can't talk to anyone IRL about this yet.

We live in a rural town, I drive 30-45 min to get care in a large city. I would never get care in my town.. scary scary.


----------



## bumpin2012

the sad thing is, the closest city is about 3 hours away.

The good news. It's looking like his current unit is fighting to keep him! So there is still a good chance we wont have to go anywhere. :happydance:


----------



## Tangerine

I will have to drive 45 min+ to get to a larger city for care too, we live in a rural area and the local hospital is just frightening. I went there to deliver a kidney stone, after that experience I would never go there to deliver a child! :shock:


----------



## Anniebobs

I live in a city at the moment, 10 minutes from the hospital, but will hopefully have moved to a town an hour away where all my family live by the time we ttc. The only problem is they've just announced that they're scrapping care for high risk pregnancies, which would mean anyone from that town would have an hours drive to see a consultant at the hospital I live near now. Its tempting to have the baby then move! But that would be hard work!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Our closest hospital is 45 minutes away, it's where we went to have Eden too. To be honest, I didn't even notice the drive there taking very long lol!


----------



## bumpin2012

Being even 45 minutes away scares the crap out of me.

With G I had a partial placental abruption. I know in my mind that if I were to have a full abruption, even the 10 mins from the hospital that I currently live probably wouldn't be close enough, but I know 45 minutes would DEF be too far for anyone to do anything.


----------



## sequeena

Oh bumpin how scary!! :(

I may be leaving here sooner than I thought. We had unprotected sex last night and I just realised I'm coming into my fertile period :wacko: :blush: unlikely as it seems to take me forever to get PG but you never know! How exciting... and terrifying!


----------



## cajunbabe

I drove myself to the hospital with #1. It really didn't seem very long especially because it was the middle of the night.


----------



## Blueberri

Sequeena, you're leaving the board? Or did I misunderstand?


----------



## Delamere19

Hello,

I'm a bit of a lurker on BnB. I do post but mostly read. I am hoping to start ttc in May but can't seem to pin my OH down to an actual date atm. He just said "Summer". :roll:

I would love to be added to the list. It is lovely to have somewhere to come for a chat or a moan. 

We already have a son who is almost 2 and a half so i am keen to get going asap!!

I hope to get to know you all 

Cath xx


----------



## sequeena

Blueberri said:


> Sequeena, you're leaving the board? Or did I misunderstand?

I might have to leave WTT if it turns out I'm pregnant but I doubt I will be x


----------



## sequeena

Welcome delamere!


----------



## Delamere19

Hello Sequeena,so are you in the 2ww now?? x


----------



## Tangerine

Eeeeep. AF was due to visit by today (CD 32) and she's nowhere to be found. 8-[

I think the evil witch is probably just playing mean tricks on me again. :witch: :growlmad:

I guess I'm waiting now too, to see if she comes over the weekend or go test shopping on Monday if she doesn't.


----------



## sequeena

No not yet, don't think I've OV'd yet


----------



## Anniebobs

Haha sequeena and tangerine - it was always likely that some wouldn't last till summer! I'm toying with the idea of getting my implant out sooner... but I know I'll just end up trying sooner! Can't wait!


----------



## chippyslady

Hi Ladies!

I would love to join if that is ok! Our beautiful DD will be 2 next month and I'm pretty sure we are going to start TTC this summer. We were waiting for our other house to sell and try and get some financial things in order as much as possible and I wanted to spend quality time with DD before having another baby. The real reason is because I am a big fat 'fraidy cat about going through pregnancy again. My first pregnancy was absolutely terrible! Not only was I sick every single day (I lost 13 lbs. my first trimester), but I had panic and anxiety attacks for the last 3 months of the pregnancy and I absolutely can't go through that again! I have an appointment with my general doctor next week to ask about how much zoloft i can safely take while pregnant (VERY mixed reports on the safety of this - some say none can be taken at all and others say it's fine) then I have a follow-up second opinion appointment with my ob/gyn that I went to during my pregnancy with DD. Whether or not I can take these meds will determine whether or not we will even TTC so I'm even more hopeful that we will be TTC this summer! I really don't want to have morning sickness (or for me, all day sickness) during my second pregnancy but I can do it. I absolutely can't go through the panic and anxiety again though.

So, that's my rambling story. Any chance anyone else is in the same boat? I look forward to chatting with all of you!


----------



## Tangerine

Anniebobs said:


> Haha sequeena and tangerine - it was always likely that some wouldn't last till summer! I'm toying with the idea of getting my implant out sooner... but I know I'll just end up trying sooner! Can't wait!

:rofl: The funny thing is, I was really impatient to TTC for a long time, but lately I'm just content to wait our last few months out. I've actually been hoping to spend a few months in TTC and have a baby in the warm Spring months next year, I think it would be just lovely. OH has been really insanely broody and eager to start so he would probably LOVE it if I got a surprise BFP right now, actually more excited than me. 

I don't know, I really think AF is just playing tricks and she'll be here before the weekend is out. I'm not going to say anything to OH yet, he's too broody and I don't want him to be disappointed if/when she gets here. We just use withdrawal and I'm sure OH did his part when I think I was fertile this cycle, but you never know. :wacko:

Welcome, chippyslady! I wish I could offer some advice about pregnancy and antidepressants, but I've been off them for years, long before I ever thought about having any babies. I recovered from PTSD with major depression that I had in my late teens/early 20s. BIG HUGS. I know how hard it is to deal with mental health issues and also reduced dosage of SSRIs, just not in pregnancy or with children. I can only imagine that it would be a real challenge. <3 :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Completely by accident I swear :rofl:


----------



## Delamere19

I'm starting to feel quite excited. I had a great pregnancy last time, just the nausea in the first trimester that sucked. I hope I will be as lucky next time. I can't imagine being terrified for the whole 9 months. I hope your doctor can give you the answers you need to set your mind at ease and then you can concentrate on enjoying the ride xx:hugs:


----------



## bumpin2012

Question, hopefully some of you ladies might know the answer to this:

I started tracking my cycles over the summer in preparation for TTC. I never really paid attention to them before, so I dont know what they were like before pregnancy. My cycles are anywhere from 26 days to 30 days. How irregular do you have to be before you are considered "irregular" Is it normal to have fluctuations in cycle length? Does being a few days off affect getting pregnant? Or do you think it would only be a big issue for "planning" (i.e. trying to sway for a particular gender)

I've never really thought that much about my cycles before, and Im quite at a loss.


----------



## Blueberri

I've missed a month or two before. My cycles are a little wacky.


----------



## sequeena

It's completely normal especially after having a child :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

I was regular as clockwork before having Eden. Now I'm apparently 'regularly irregular' - my cycles go 25 days, 29 days, 25 days, 29 days (yeah I know, weird right?) xx


----------



## Sun_Flower

I was looking back at the WTT thread I was part of before I got pregnant last time, and we used to do this 'question of the day' thing - it was quite cool - a nice way of getting to know each other and to pass the time till TTC. Don't know if anyone would be interested in doing something like that?

I'll start - what is the thing you're looking forward to most about being pregnant, and the thing you're most dreading?

For me the thing I'm looking forward to the most is also the thing I'm dreading - my preggo belly! I love love LOVED my baby bump last time, it was so freeing just to not care about my stomach sticking out of my clothes (and in fact emphasising that it did!) and to feel bubs moving around inside, but man was it a PITA to get rid of afterwards (in fact I'm still trying to get rid of it!) I'm resigned to the fact my stomach will never look the same again, so maybe I won't mind so much this time, lol.


----------



## sequeena

what is the thing you're looking forward to most about being pregnant, and the thing you're most dreading?

I am most looking forward to that first :bfp: there's nothing like it (even if terror kicks in 5 minutes later!). Pregnancy tickers are so much fun, kicks, hiccups, bump and buying newborn clothes. It's fabulous.

I am most dreading going through the pregnancy. The parts above I love but the rest I hate. I will constantly worry from day 1 about what will happen even though I know I'll have better care for me. 14-15 weeks will be unbearable for me as that's when my waters went (14+6). I don't much like the thought of morning sickness and looking after Thomas either.


----------



## bumpin2012

Im most looking forward to those little kicks. 

Im dreading pregnancy itself. I was miserable with G. Sick until the day i delivered. 3 weeks of non stop prodromal labour. And im really scared to have another abruption.


----------



## bumpin2012

sequeena said:


> what is the thing you're looking forward to most about being pregnant, and the thing you're most dreading?
> 
> I am most looking forward to that first :bfp: there's nothing like it (even if terror kicks in 5 minutes later!). Pregnancy tickers are so much fun, kicks, hiccups, bump and buying newborn clothes. It's fabulous.
> 
> I am most dreading going through the pregnancy. The parts above I love but the rest I hate. I will constantly worry from day 1 about what will happen even though I know I'll have better care for me. 14-15 weeks will be unbearable for me as that's when my waters went (14+6). I don't much like the thought of morning sickness and looking after Thomas either.

What a sin...I wouldnt be able to relax either..


----------



## curly123

Hello girls can I join? Getting over an operation at the mo and REALLY looking forward to being able to try from this Summer for our 2nd bubs! I was watching the film 3 men and a baby the other day and couldn't stop cooing over the baby in it! Seen it a million times! Our toddler is 19 months old on Tue....so excited about him becoming a big brother too ! He loves babies...hope that continues!
Hope you're all well!


----------



## Blueberri

Yes you can join!!! :)


----------



## CharmedKirsty

sequeena said:


> what is the thing you're looking forward to most about being pregnant, and the thing you're most dreading?
> 
> I am most looking forward to that first :bfp: there's nothing like it (even if terror kicks in 5 minutes later!). Pregnancy tickers are so much fun, kicks, hiccups, bump and buying newborn clothes. It's fabulous.
> 
> I am most dreading going through the pregnancy. The parts above I love but the rest I hate. I will constantly worry from day 1 about what will happen even though I know I'll have better care for me. 14-15 weeks will be unbearable for me as that's when my waters went (14+6). I don't much like the thought of morning sickness and looking after Thomas either.

I'm looking forward to everything and dreading nothing. I had such a good pregnancy with my son. Why do I feel I might have just jinx myself.


----------



## cajunbabe

Looking forward to my bump! Not excited about weight gain... Gained 60 with my LO... Lost that plus 30... Hope I don't blow up like last time!


----------



## sequeena

Charmedkirsty everyone who has never had a complication feels the same way you. I don't think you've jinxed yourself at all.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Anyone got a question for today?


----------



## sequeena

What are your plans for the birth?

With my first I wanted a natural water birth. I couldn't have a water birth because of my complications and I had pethidine (useless) and gas and air. I was in labour for 3 days so when it came to pushing I was so exhausted I gave birth on my back. Next time I would still like to try for a water birth and I would like to explore different methods of pain relief - tens machine, hypnobirthin etc. I'd also like to NOT give birth on my back. Back to back baby and being on my back = a lot of stitches!


----------



## Sun_Flower

I had a water birth with Eden and it was AMAZING. I maintain that's the way I managed to give birth to a 10lb 7oz baby with no pain relief (well, had gas and air but threw it away as useless when I started pushing, lol), it was so lovely.

Unfortunately I can't do that again, because I had a large PPH and a category 3B tear, so the doctors have said this time they want to monitor me from 30 weeks using growth scans in case I have an even bigger baby (oh god!) and they won't let me go over 40 weeks. So I'll either be induced, or they might even consider a section, depending on how things progress/ size of baby/ any concerns etc :)


----------



## sequeena

Oh no :(


----------



## Sun_Flower

It's ok, I had a lovely birth experience with Eden even though it went a bit scary afterwards, and I'd rather things were a bit more planned and prepared for this time, so it's good in the long run xx


----------



## CharmedKirsty

sequeena said:


> What are your plans for the birth?
> 
> With my first I wanted a natural water birth. I couldn't have a water birth because of my complications and I had pethidine (useless) and gas and air. I was in labour for 3 days so when it came to pushing I was so exhausted I gave birth on my back. Next time I would still like to try for a water birth and I would like to explore different methods of pain relief - tens machine, hypnobirthin etc. I'd also like to NOT give birth on my back. Back to back baby and being on my back = a lot of stitches!

I want either a home or birth centre birth. If I choose birth centre I will try and get there sooner than last time as I was 10 cm and ready to push. I also would like to be in a position where I can see baby take his or hers first breath as I was not in a position to last time.


----------



## bumpin2012

I refuse to plan for birth. I feel that its the most uncontrollable event in a persons life and it never goes the way you plan.

I will however be delivering at a hospital. Im too scared for anything else. I would like to have an epidural again (and it would be nice if it worked better than the last one!) I would like for baby to be delivered onto my chest, as last time he was very quickly whisked away fro assessment by the NICU team. 

Even with the complications of my previous delivery, I still say I had a great experience. In the end I got exactly what I wanted - a healthy beautiful baby!


----------



## bumpin2012

Question for today

What is something that you will NOT do during your pregnancy?

Last time around I was desperate to make him come. I did the raspberry leaf tea from 32 weeks. EPO at 36 weeks. I walked an hour a day. Sat and bounced on an exercise ball. Had sex in the hopes of inducing labour. You name it, I tried it. (except Castor oil!) I drove myself (and DH) INSANE trying induce labour. All I got was 3 weeks of prodromal labour, he was still a week overbaked.

Next time Im going to kick up my feet and be patient. I'm going to have a bath every night. Read a book. Sleep.


----------



## Delamere19

Def not drinking Raspberry leaf tea again either! Got sick to the back teeth of it! I tried eveything too and my LO was 12 days late and I ended up being induced. Think I will try and relax more too, though when you are totally fed up of being pregnant it's tough that's for sure.

I'm looking forward to all the pregnancy milestones cos I think when it's your first your really nervous so I hope I will be able to enjoy it a bit more x


----------



## sequeena

What won't I do... hmm I don't know - I'll try not to eat as much crap as I did last time I suppose :haha:


----------



## Anniebobs

Aww I like the idea of question of the day.

What I won't do this time - nap when I get home from work (not through choice, just I cant see me getting the opportunity with a toddler :haha:)


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol yeah something tells me I won't be getting as many naps as I did last time! I won't wish it past as much as I did last time. I was so impatient to be a mum, I didn't enjoy being pregnant as much as I probably could have! I also won't be telling anyone other than OH and B+B friends until 12 weeks, and won't be announcing it to wider friend network until maybe even 20 weeks xx


----------



## sequeena

My plan is to get past 15 weeks without anyone though may leave it to 20 weeks if I can get away with it.


----------



## Anniebobs

That's my plan too, my close friends knew around 7 weeks last time and I announced at 12 weeks but it'd be great to keep it a secret this time. That's half the reason were waiting till June - my friend gets married at the beginning of June so I wont have to try and hide it if im not pregnant for that.


----------



## Sun_Flower

First time mums - what is the one thing you can't wait to buy? Mums with little ones already - is there anything you want to buy this time that you didn't get before?


----------



## sequeena

I'm thinking of getting a proper swaddle blanket. I swaddle well enough a normal blanket but the swaddle blankets look better. 

Other than that I don't know we have everything :/ or maybe a crib that attaches to the bed to give us more room when bedsharing.


----------



## Anniebobs

Id like one of those cosleeper cots too, if only for while im bfing so I can be lazier about it! 

And a proper baby bag, I never treated myself to one this time so id like to next time. It really does get a lot of use so itd be worth getting a nice one. I just never thought about it before, I had the free boots one and its been fine but its not exactly pretty!


----------



## bumpin2012

Hahaha, im spoiling myself...

I want a king size bed. We coslept some nights, more so that I could get some sleep. Breastfeeding wss an epic failure, so I'm hopping to breastfeed successfully next time around, and to have the room in our bed for baby, and also for our toddler in addition to us.

Other than that we have everything.


----------



## Anniebobs

Oooh id like a king sized bed too! Luckily annie only coslept for about 6 weeks, but as soon as she got into her cot / bassinet the dog wanted in the bed. He always cuddles up to me too, so annoying when I like to wriggle in my sleep!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Sun_Flower said:


> First time mums - what is the one thing you can't wait to buy? Mums with little ones already - is there anything you want to buy this time that you didn't get before?

I would like to get one of those special nappy bins.


----------



## Delamere19

I would def recommend the swaddling blankets that were mentioned! It revolutionized my son's sleeping! He went straight off most nights. When he got to strong and could get out of the blanket, I was gutted!! :haha:

I am also wanting to give breast feeding more of a go this time. I only managed a week last time but that was cos I had supply problems. 

I will miss not having a nap too in the afternoon, my son does nap still but I used to go for 2 or 3 hrs in the afternoon. Those were the days eh?? lol

Cath x


----------



## chippyslady

Catching up - 

I am so looking forward to a BFP and telling my parents that they will be grandparents again! I am also looking forward to the baby bump (mine came very late last time - 24 weeks!) and the 20 week ultrasound finding out the gender. I am NOT looking forward to the worrying, morning sickness and giving up alcohol - boo!

If I could have a delivery EXACTLY like that with DD (4 hours total, no pain, 3 pushes and she was out) that would be awesome!


----------



## cajunbabe

I can't wait to buy newborn cloth diapers this time around! I started CDing my DD at 7m so never got newborns. I'm so flippin excited for newborns! I think I'm going to do the BG AIOs with aplix. Make it easy for anyone changing a dipe.


----------



## bumpin2012

OMG YES!!!!!

Newborn diapers! I stayed cloth diapering when G wss about 8 lbs. I had though the one sizes I had would for him right away, but the were so bulky in the bum, I just use sposies until then. I have started a stash with 2 tots bots bamboo AIO. I have some Charlie bananas which fit nice and tiny too.

In general I use Bumgenius 4.0 pockets and kawaii pockets which I love. Half my stash are aplix, the rest snaps. I find both have their uses at different ages. G is starting to have an interest in Velcro so I think snaps are going to become more popular at my house soon!


----------



## Sun_Flower

I really want a sidecar crib, we coslept early on last time and I think it would be a really big help next time! Other than that we pretty much have everything and its all gender neutral. Need to get a new bouncy chair/ swing if we have a boy as ours is pink and flowery.


----------



## Timtilly

Can I be added? We're going to TTC in June!
Yay! Xx


----------



## Blueberri

You can join! I sorta lost control of the list. So just stay and chat with us other ladies xx


----------



## Timtilly

Lovely!

It's nice to find another forum.
I loved confetti when I was planning my wedding, but now it's nice to share with people who are also baby crazy!

I told my mum today how were planning a baby, and she sounded pleased for us! I was worried she'd think we were too young, but no! (I'm nearing 25 and hubby is nearing 28). It's lovely as I like my mums approval with big things! Xxx


----------



## bumpin2012

Timtilly: We never told anyone that we were thinking of trying, but when I found out I was preggo, I might as well have been 16 years old (I was 27) It took me 2 days to get the balls to tell my mother. It was such a silly thing, as there is no reason for her to be upset. I was 27, and had been with DH for nearly 11 years. 

Glad to hear she is excited for you!


----------



## sequeena

Hello timtilly, welcome :)

How is everyone this evening? I get to test this time next week (or next saturday as I will be away all day Friday) if AF hasn't arrived. My last period was the end of January so I think I've got it right. No symptoms but I didn't have any with Thomas.

I hope I don't get my period when I'm away!!


----------



## mo0nangel

I'm terrified of telling my parents...even though i shouldn't. It's just that nothing i do is ever good enough, so I'm afraid they'll be disappointed..even though i'm married and no longer live under their roof...it's still a little nerve racking...so we haven't told any of my family that were going to start trying to conceive...we did tell my in-laws, and they were happy for us.


----------



## mo0nangel

I can't wait till we start trying!! :) this will be our first and I'm just so excited and desperate at the same time...i have been dreaming about our future baby for the past year...just thinking what it'll be like, and who will the baby look like...I've dreamt about breast feeding and all sorts of other things!!


----------



## bumpin2012

I'm excited for you! ! TTCing number 1 its exciting!


----------



## Blueberri

Evening ladies! Hope you all are well :flower:


----------



## Blueberri

Anyone else ready to TTC #1? I'm trying to figure out a way to mentally prepare myself for whatever comes.


----------



## sequeena

I don't think you're able to prepare yourself really. It's one crazy ride :haha: it really didn't hit me until I was pregnant and I went through a phase where I was scared we'd done the wrong thing.


----------



## bumpin2012

Blueberri Im scared to death! I find 1 baby exhausting and he's not even that busy.


----------



## Delamere19

It is scary isn't it. My son is a good boy in every way really so I keep thinking, how can we be so lucky twice!!?? He sleeps well, eats well and is well behaved most of the time (at the moment!!). Still it doesn't put me off wanting to have another one.


----------



## Anniebobs

Annie was VERY hard work for the first 3 months. I knew it was going to be hard but didn't realise quite how hard. Then she started sleeping 5 hours a night and everything got better from there! But I'd still put myself through it to have another. She is an amazing little person now its great being a mum.


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Blueberri said:


> Anyone else ready to TTC #1? I'm trying to figure out a way to mentally prepare myself for whatever comes.

:haha: it's not possible. Just go with the flow.


----------



## Blueberri

Lol! Alright. I'm so ready for this cold weather to be over with!!!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Hi Ladies, DH and I will be TTC #1 in August and I am scared of how I am going to react to being pregnant, giving birth, being responsible for a tiny human!! I'm glad I'm not the only one though!


----------



## sequeena

I have a non sleeper so I'm praying the next one sleeps through by 8 weeks :rofl:


----------



## bumpin2012

G was very difficult for the first 6 months. Refused to breastfeed, major formula issues, poor weight gain, poor sleeper (he was 5 months old when he slept longer than 2 hours), and generally a difficult baby. Now he's a wonderful baby. .. most days. Hes very happy, and a good eater, but still not a great sleeper.

Im scared to see what kind of babyrwe get next time... I just hope he/she is not a screamer. ..


----------



## Sun_Flower

I've said that my next baby is going to be a holy terror, seeing as how Eden was so easy and mellow! Dont get me wrong she has her moments, but for the most part she's a docile angel lol. I can't be that lucky twice!!


----------



## mo0nangel

bumpin2012 said:


> I'm excited for you! ! TTCing number 1 its exciting!

I'm soooo excited!! I've been dreaming about it for months!  I already started taking my prenatal vitamins, trying to lose some weight too. I would so love to have a girl! But would definitely not complain if we had a boy ;)


----------



## bumpin2012

mo0nangel said:


> bumpin2012 said:
> 
> 
> I'm excited for you! ! TTCing number 1 its exciting!
> 
> I'm soooo excited!! I've been dreaming about it for months!  I already started taking my prenatal vitamins, trying to lose some weight too. I would so love to have a girl! But would definitely not complain if we had a boy ;)Click to expand...

Boys are a lot of fun! (as im sure girls are too) My mother always told me "you pay up front with boys" My brother was a very troublesome child, broke several bones, always in some scrape/trouble. My sister and I were never in trouble. Then as teens my brother was an angel and my sister and I drove my poor mother nuts.


----------



## Blueberri

I just asked my DB if we could try to have twins as out first children... God help me lol!!!


----------



## bumpin2012

my hubby wanted twins.

a friend of mine had twins a few months before I had G. They are super busy when they are little but get easier as they get older. (thats what im told anyways!)


----------



## Anniebobs

I just got some prenatal pills :happydance: it feels real now! We'll be trying very soon!!


----------



## Solstyce

Anyone else have older children and are nervous about starting all over again? 

I have two daughters- 10 and 8. It's been a while for me having a little one. I'm not looking forward to losing sleep, spit up, diapers, and crying. I'm also not looking forward to the daycare bill.


----------



## Sun_Flower

If I were to have twins I'd rather have them first - that way, you'd never know what it was like to have just one baby! But to go straight from one to three? Sounds really hard!!


----------



## cajunbabe

bumpin2012 said:


> OMG YES!!!!!
> 
> Newborn diapers! I stayed cloth diapering when G wss about 8 lbs. I had though the one sizes I had would for him right away, but the were so bulky in the bum, I just use sposies until then. I have started a stash with 2 tots bots bamboo AIO. I have some Charlie bananas which fit nice and tiny too.
> 
> In general I use Bumgenius 4.0 pockets and kawaii pockets which I love. Half my stash are aplix, the rest snaps. I find both have their uses at different ages. G is starting to have an interest in Velcro so I think snaps are going to become more popular at my house soon!

We have half aplix and half snaps right now. Aplix for the sitter & daddy, snaps for mommy. But with a newborn, I'm going all aplix. Much faster. I'm trying to get a big stash of the BG newborns. I just found someone selling them used for $10 each.. but I think I can talk her down. :)


----------



## Blueberri

Hey girls <3 How are you all?
AFM, I'm on :cloud9:.


----------



## Blueberri

Oops double post. :blush:


----------



## bumpin2012

cajunbabe said:


> We have half aplix and half snaps right now. Aplix for the sitter & daddy, snaps for mommy. But with a newborn, I'm going all aplix. Much faster. I'm trying to get a big stash of the BG newborns. I just found someone selling them used for $10 each.. but I think I can talk her down. :)


That would be a nice nb stash! I have heard great things about Kawaii pure and natural diapers as well as Alva newborn. With the alvas, I've heard only the aplix are worthwhile as the snaps have a horrible fit unless you add hip snaps. 




Blueberri said:


> Hey girls <3 How are you all?
> AFM, I'm on :cloud9:.

Care to share why on cloud nine


----------



## Blueberri

I'm really hoping I can move in with my bf this summer


----------



## sequeena

Awww I hope you're able to move in with him!

I'm still waiting on AF. Done a few tests but think I'm just getting evaps. Guess I'll soon know one way or another :)

My monkey was meant to go to a birthday party today but he's teething badly :( this is his party outfit;

https://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/285761_10200876320855478_809955406_n.jpg


----------



## Blueberri

AF reared her ugly ass bitch face this morning, :saywhat: But that's ok. I'll still buy a basal therometer and use it or try to everyday. My DB and I talked about miscarriages and that we'd both be worried about each other if it did happen. He'd be worried about me, but in the end, it's his child as well as mine, and honestly I think we'll cross that bridge if and when it comes. Anyway. Happy Saturday to you ladies. <3 Hope AF doesn't show up for you like it did for me. :(


----------



## Blueberri

Hey ladies <3


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Hi Ladies!!

Ok, according to my fertility calendar...I am at the 6 month waiting mark! Some days I feel like its an eternity away and other days I feel like time is flying. I have a lot going on in March and then I am looking forward to spring projects, mostly getting my basement cleaned out and figuring out what types of plants I want to decorate the outside of my house in! I am feeling overly motivated to get in shape and lose the 20lbs I've been meaning to lose for a while...I tried this new Vbarre workout class last night and loved it and I'm feeling that good sore in my muscles today!

Hows everyone else doing today? Happy Hump Day!


----------



## sailorsanchor

A (hopefully) summer trier here. My husband is currently deployed with the military, and is scheduled to be back sometime this summer. We have a nice long all-inclusive vacation planned for when he gets back, so I am hoping we can start around that time!


----------



## tori0713

We are hoping to start in July!


----------



## cajunbabe

Well we got our 1st peak on my fertility monitor! :) CD 18 and will probably ovulate tonight or tomorrow. But we are abstaining as we want to wait until the summer to try for #2. Perfect timing though, DH is home. If I didn't mind another Christmas baby, I'd be in.


----------



## mara16jade

I have my annual/ pre-conception check up tomorrow! :)

I'll find out what vaccines I need and already have....and other than that, I'm sure it'll be pretty pointless. lol I'm already on prenatal vits, work out and watch what I eat. So yeah.... guess we'll see what else they would like me to do. Probably get my weight down (current bmi is 26, ugh!).


----------



## Delamere19

Well, had a big talk with my OH and we have finally reached a conclusion and agreement. We are going to wait til June and if my OH has a job and is settled by then, then we will start trying for our 2nd baby. I feel relieved that we have agreed on when to try. Before I felt like I was hanging cos he said summer but wouldn't be more specific and I told him I needed more to go on than that. I was hard and we had an argument and it took a while but we got there in the end!!!

:happydance:


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Solstyce said:


> Anyone else have older children and are nervous about starting all over again?
> 
> I have two daughters- 10 and 8. It's been a while for me having a little one. I'm not looking forward to losing sleep, spit up, diapers, and crying. I'm also not looking forward to the daycare bill.

Hi we are the same going back after 7 years! DD will be 7 next month and going to start TTC when we return from Florida in July. I am so excited but nervous as I suffered Hyperemesis with DD and was never going to go back but realize we have something missing from our family and DD is devastated at being only child.

Although excited I am also worried about sleepless nights and how the new set up will affect DD and how to look after a baby again as I much prefer the toddler stage if I am honest but I was just turned 24 when I had DD and even though I am trained Nursery Nurse I must admit I struggled with DD as baby but I did everything by the book and this time I am going to hopefully have a more laid back approach and not stress myself out!

Also I found my dream job 3 years ago working term time as previoulsy worked shifts when DD was little although the shifts worked well will now be back to working for nothing as all my wage will go on childcare but I think how quick DD has grown up and know its not forever and think of the positives that I am off term time. 

The other thing i panic with is that DD was nightmare through night and also suffered severe constipation and accident prone so hoping next LO will be more laid back like her granny! :winkwink:

Good luck when the time comes and maybe we can offer each other support when time comes


----------



## kiki13

Can I join the list too? Hubby and I plan to start trying this June/July! :D :D


----------



## sequeena

Been a bit AWOL but my period came so we're back to WTT :thumbup:


----------



## queenBEE007

tori0713 said:


> We are hoping to start in July!

Me too! :thumbup: We will be starting as soon as I have my last period in July.. I don't know anyone around me that has ever decided to plan their first.


----------



## Blueberri

Hey ladies! Welcome to the new girls. It's spring and summer will be here before you know it! AFM, I've got a cold that's getting better and some things my db is dealing with.


----------



## Anniebobs

Toying with the idea of getting my implant out - hubby wants to start trying now so I said id get my implant out. Somethings stopping me though, think its the idea of a Christmas baby. I dont know - last time I was REALLY ready, this time I dont think I am. Maybe its the thought of having 2 of them, they'd outnumber me then!


----------



## Ladybutt

Oh you guys. I cannot tell you how happy I am to have joined this board (and found it in the first place). This feels like the most important thing in my life, and it's wonderful to have other women to talk to about it! 

Mr. M & I got married in September, and I turned 30 last month. All at once, we both looked around and said what are we waiting for? It's time! We would ttc tomorrow, but we have to wait because I am detoxing from methotrexate, which I took regularly because I have Rheumatoid Arthritis. I have to be off of it for 3 months before it is safe to ttc, so we'll be starting in May/June. 

In the meantime, I have been counting down the days until we can start TTC (honestly, I have a calendar with stickers-- Is anyone else nuts like this?). 

I've decided to use the wait time to: 

1. Find a midwife I love
2. Get a preconception check up (going this week!)
3. Get off the pill (after 11 years!) and learn to chart my cycle as it comes back. We are using condoms instead until it's time to ttc. 
4. Improve my diet and exercise habits I would love to lose 10 pounds and strengthen my core.
5. Detox from other medications (prozac and other arthritis meds)
6. Build up my baby stash fund. 
So there! 

BTW, I love to cook and am obsessed with Yankee candles :) Summer baby dust to all of you ladies!!


----------



## bumpin2012

:wave: Hi ladybutt! Looks a like a good To Do list :flower:


Our monkey has one heck of a viral bug. Has had a fever for 4 days. Took him in yesterday, and nothing of concern popped up. Poor little felow is just miserable, not sleeping and is just not himself.


----------



## Neutrals0ul20

Hi everyone , new to all this but I'm so glad I found this site. I'll be trying in August .


----------



## sequeena

Oh no hope he's feeling better soon :(

Not much going on here either. Thomas will be 19 months tomorrow (eek!!) and he's now 24lbs 12oz :)


----------



## mara16jade

By this weekend, we'll have a date we will start trying!!! OMG!!
We book our wedding venue on Saturday and then we'll know for sure whether we'll be TTC in August or September (honeymoon baby!!). :happydance:


----------



## jaf1987

Hi! I'm getting married in about two weeks, and we are waiting until after our friends' wedding in June to start trying. We want kids soon, but I also wanted to thoroughly enjoy being in their wedding (no morning sickness, and being able to have a few drinks  ). So we are tentatively starting to try in June!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Been discussing with OH and if my cycles stay the same we'll be TTC at the beginning of June :) fingers crossed!


----------



## Honeypot

Hi I'm Laura! I will be trying sometime between May-July, not sure exactly when yet. Depends on when I lose some of this darn weight!


----------



## Anniebobs

Just arranged my appointment to speak to a doctor about getting my implant out - our doctors just do a telephone appointment where they talk over everything then get you booked in to get it taken out, the same thing happens before you get it put in. Really happy now the cold feet have gone! We'll be NTNP once its taken out then in June after my friends wedding will be TTC. I wouldn't mind being pregnant ay the wedding because I'm bringing Annie anyway so it wouldn't be one of those massive drinking session weddings!


----------



## Blueberri

So I'll be ttc late May or June. :wacko:


----------



## eddjanuary10

I have already joined wtt April but I'm coming in here too if that's ok because it could well be May before we can properly ttc (i have pcos so irregular AF's!).

I'm excited for us all! :)


----------



## bumpin2012

Anniebobs said:


> Just arranged my appointment to speak to a doctor about getting my implant out - our doctors just do a telephone appointment where they talk over everything then get you booked in to get it taken out, the same thing happens before you get it put in. Really happy now the cold feet have gone! We'll be NTNP once its taken out then in June after my friends wedding will be TTC. I wouldn't mind being pregnant ay the wedding because I'm bringing Annie anyway so it wouldn't be one of those massive drinking session weddings!

Hope you are ready for a baby when you have it taken out! :haha: I had mine taken out because we had decided to be NTNP. I had a positive pregnancy test 2 weeks later!


----------



## Anniebobs

Really bumpin? Haha I know they say your fertility goes back to normal immediately but I kindof still expect it to take a while! It took 2 cycles to make Annie but I'm ready now - so long as the birthday is next year, I really want to avoid Christmas! Im excited now.

Hi eddjanuary10, not long to go now!


----------



## bumpin2012

We expected it to take a while too. Needless to say, we were SHOCKED when that second line showed up! Hopefully you will have a few months to enjoy TTCing before that happens. I know im hoping it takes a few cycles this time around!


----------



## Blueberri

I may or may not have told you ladies but I'm going to try for twins for the first time when I move in with my DB!!!


----------



## bumpin2012

How would one try for twins? from my understanding unless you are on fertility meds, or IVF, its a genetic anomoly? Please share!


----------



## Blueberri

Uhm. Vitamins and herbal supplements from what DB told me.


----------



## bumpin2012

interesting...

what does DB mean?


----------



## Blueberri

Dear boyfriend


----------



## Anniebobs

I've never heard of that before! All the people I know that have twins went through ivf or have twins in their family. 

Bumpin I know what you mean about it taking a little while - not too long that I get impatient but long enough to keep the hubby happy :haha:


----------



## Sun_Flower

I'd imagine there might be some sort of supplement that could possibly encourage hyper ovulation, which might then lead to twins? But I think you have to be genetically predisposed to hyper ovulate anyway for that to work... Will be interesting to see the result!


----------



## ece77

Hi,
Can I join you ladies? I had a mmc followed by a d&c on March, 9th. Now we'll wait until I have a couple of cycles to check if I have a follicular/luteal phase defect; and then start TTC right away. So that puts me around June!


----------



## Anniebobs

Hi ece, so sorry to hear about your loss it's a horrible reason to be wtt but hopefully all will be well and you'll have your baby next year


----------



## ece77

Thanks Alison,
We are hoping the same too. And I must say you have a beautiful little girl! Congratulations on her christening!


----------



## Anniebobs

Aww that's lovely of you to say - obviously I think so too!! I cant wait to have another little chubby baby just like her.


----------



## sequeena

Welcome ece so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hi ece, sorry for your loss xx


----------



## bumpin2012

Sorry to hear about your loss ECE - welcome to our group. Hope you get your rainbow baby!


----------



## Blueberri

Hi ladies! Welcome ece! :wave: Sorry to hear about your miscarriage :hugs: praying you get your rainbow baby! <3


----------



## x Zaly x

Me too! I will be ntnp as of august x


----------



## lj313

We will start trying in July or August this summer! I'm trying to plan my pregnancy so that my due date is after my last year of coursework in graduate school. Also we are going on a service trip to Peru this summer so I figured we should wait until we get back in case anything were to happen. I'm 25 now, but I had two miscarriages when I was 18 and 19 years old so I'm pretty nervous about trying!


----------



## Blueberri

Hello there! :wave: Welcome :hugs:


----------



## H loves T

Hello :wave::wave:
Can I join please, we are waiting until the end of Mayish. I started taking various vitamins to regulate my cycles and get ready for pregnancy at the beginning of Feb. So, it's trying to conceive #1 for me so I am so worried in case it takes a long time to conceive. I have started using a CBFM to track O in the hope that I will be in the best position when the time comes.
My to do list before DB arrives is:
Landscape garden
Have a new bathroom fitted
Have new kitchen fitted
Finish BA

It's such a hard wait like others I find myself making lists of baby names, furniture, pram etc. It's crazy but I have contemplated actually buying a few bits the I love!!

It's great to be able to talk to others in the same situation :flower:


----------



## Blueberri

Yes you may join! :wave:


----------



## sequeena

Welcome newbies :wave:

My SIL gave birth the day before yesterday to a little girl. How lovely :) Our boys are 5 weeks apart.


----------



## Blueberri

That's so exciting! :hugs: How is she doing?


----------



## sequeena

Blueberri said:


> That's so exciting! :hugs: How is she doing?

Not a clue. Fine I think x


----------



## bumpin2012

Sequeena: Congrats Auntie!

Welcome to the newbies :hi:

Feeling very off lately. AF was MAJORLY late this month (over a week) making this cycles my longest one EVER at 38 days. I wish I knew what was going on with my cycles. I never tracked them before G to this extent, But I KNOW I had one every single month, roughly every 29-30 days. Hopefully its just stress and not some weird postpartum "really mess up your cycles/fertility" kind of thing (and I think im stressing too much anyways!)

DH is going to drive me nuts. He's very budget conscious, which he really doesn't need to be. We've always made a point of being able to live off of one of our paychecks so that no matter what, we wouldn't be screwed. But me being on Mat leave is stressing him out. We always put quite a bit of money every month into savings, but me being on mat leave has dropped the amount down (obviously). So he's stressing - causing me to stress - causing us to bicker - causing more stress. UGH.

End rant


How is everyone else these days? Keeping busy I hope? Summer is getting closer and closer!


----------



## sequeena

I had a 60 odd day cycle last year. Was very strange! I'm between 28-33 days now.

Men are odd creatures!

My pram has broke but is still within its warranty so I need to get it fixed. Waiting to see if graco can send us a parent facing loan pram (toys r us have none) and if not I think I may just ask for a refund. I could be left for weeks using a forward facing pram which I do not want. I bought a parent facing pram for that very reason!!

I am thinking of buying this instead;
https://www.kiddies-kingdom.com/12624-26889-singleproduct/cosatto-giggle-3in1-travel-system-pablo-new-2013.jpg


----------



## Blueberri

Oh that's cute.


----------



## sequeena

Blueberri said:


> Oh that's cute.

I was going to get this one;
https://www.preciouslittleone.com/images/products/prod_000000_cosatto_giggle_all_star_travel_system.jpg

but I think the brighter one is better :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

I love the cossato colour schemes, they're awesome! I'm glad I'm not the only parent facing pram lover -I adore my quinny buzz because it can stay parent facing - so many travel systems have to turn forwards once you get out of the carrycot/ carseat stage xx


----------



## sequeena

I have a graco symbio b which I picked simply because of the parent facing option. Thomas only says 'mum' and not often so I want to stimulate him as much as possible and I really think parent facing helps with that.


----------



## capegirl7

Hey ladies! I would love to join! I was originally planning on waiting until October, but now we have set the date for August!!! I have a dd who will be one next month! and hoping to try to #2 starting in August! I am still breastfeeding but AF arrived when she was around 9 months and has come regularly since :)


----------



## Blueberri

Welcome! Your dd looks lovely! I see you're on the east coast. I'm on the west coast.


----------



## sequeena

:wave: Welcome!

Well I have my loan pram and I hate it :( on the upside graco have said we'll have ours back by the end of this week :) We'll probably have to go to Folly Farm with the awful pram but at least I know I'm not waiting weeks for my pram to come back.

Which also means, no buying the cosatto!! No! :( but I did just order Thomas' toddler bed and still have to buy him sheets, pillow, duvet and duvet set so maybe I shouldn't spend £280 on another pram :rofl:


----------



## capegirl7

Blueberri said:


> Welcome! Your dd looks lovely! I see you're on the east coast. I'm on the west coast.

Thank you :) Yes we are from Massachusetts!


----------



## Edgewood222

Hey, May I join? We plan to start TTC #2 in May :) Our DD will be 2 in Dec and we think that is a good age gap and I had to wait a year for my C section to heal before trying after she was born.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Edgewood222 said:


> Hey, May I join? We plan to start TTC #2 in May :) Our DD will be 2 in Dec and we think that is a good age gap and I had to wait a year for my C section to heal before trying after she was born.

Sounds just like me :) Our DD will be 2 in December (in fact, looking at your ticker, our girls are only, what, 9 days apart?), and we're TTC at the end of May :), welcome! xx


----------



## capegirl7

Edgewood222 said:


> Hey, May I join? We plan to start TTC #2 in May :) Our DD will be 2 in Dec and we think that is a good age gap and I had to wait a year for my C section to heal before trying after she was born.

Sounds great :) You going to attempt a VBAC? I had a c-section April 6, so almost a year ago. Not sure if I am going to do a VBAC. We are going to start TTC in August


----------



## bumpin2012

OH MY GOODNESS! My Ovaries are screaming right now. Spent the afternoon with my very pregnant friend (whose baby is my godson) mixed with a few of my fb friends posting pictures of their perfect squishy newborns, and few bump pictures in the bowl, and im losing my mind.

Doesn't help that when I told DH my feelings he simply said "so go get your IUD out"

ARGH. Why cant the timing be better for a baby NOW!!!


sigh, Needed to get that out - you girls will understand.

Anyone else getting very impatient?


----------



## sequeena

Yes I feel completely ready for another child but I know it's not right at the moment :(


----------



## Blueberri

I'm getting broody :(


----------



## Snufflepop

I'm new here, can I join too?! 

We are waiting to try until July/August because we are trying to get our house sorted first but it feels like forever away!


----------



## sequeena

Welcome snuffle!


----------



## Loubie_2012

Hi everyone :wave:

I'm waiting to try for no. 1 in July when we go on holiday. I'm on my last pill pack and will take the last one on 7th April. Can't wait for that! I'm so looking forward to seeing what my cycles are like! It feels like such a step closer to TTC. Not looking forward to not being able to control AF though - with the pill I can almost time when it's going to arrive!

Me and DH keep considering bringing the date forward but I reckon we'll stick to it and if we have an accident we'll be happy with that. Sometimes DH hints that we'll just go for it when I finish the pill but when I ask him about it he says he still thinks its best to wait. He wants me to enjoy the holiday without morning sickness, worry and want's me to be able to drink! I love my wine and since we are going with my parents I think he thinks i'll feel left out. He's probably right but most of the time I think I don't care that much and I know I struggle to find a nice wine in Turkey anyway! It will be safer to wait but it's so damn hard lol!


----------



## ece77

Loubie_2012 said:


> Hi everyone :wave:
> I love my wine and since we are going with my parents I think he thinks i'll feel left out. He's probably right but most of the time I think I don't care that much and I know I struggle to find a nice wine in Turkey anyway! It will be safer to wait but it's so damn hard lol!

Hi Loubie,
I'd suggest you wait until after your holiday, because you may be surprised about our wines :winkwink: We are no France or Italy for sure, but there has been such improvement on Turkish wines in recent years. 
And if an "accident" occurs in the meantime, well, you are always welcome in a couple of years :)


----------



## Loubie_2012

ece77 said:


> Loubie_2012 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone :wave:
> I love my wine and since we are going with my parents I think he thinks i'll feel left out. He's probably right but most of the time I think I don't care that much and I know I struggle to find a nice wine in Turkey anyway! It will be safer to wait but it's so damn hard lol!
> 
> Hi Loubie,
> I'd suggest you wait until after your holiday, because you may be surprised about our wines :winkwink: We are no France or Italy for sure, but there has been such improvement on Turkish wines in recent years.
> And if an "accident" occurs in the meantime, well, you are always welcome in a couple of years :)Click to expand...

Hahaha! Hope I didn't cause any offence! Any recommendations? I used to really like Angorra (I think it's called) but last time I went I think my tastes had changed and it seemed a bit too sweet to me! I liked the red I tried but red wine gives me a bit of a headache lol:haha:


----------



## ece77

Loubie_2012 said:


> Hahaha! Hope I didn't cause any offence! Any recommendations? I used to really like Angorra (I think it's called) but last time I went I think my tastes had changed and it seemed a bit too sweet to me! I liked the red I tried but red wine gives me a bit of a headache lol:haha:

No, not at all! I just wanted to forewarn so you don't end getting upset later :rofl: 
I didn't realize you've already been to Turkey. Infact I'm not much of a wine drinker, I can't tolerate fermented drinks, my stomach just can't handle. But I found a web page that reviews some red and white Turkish wines.

Which part will be you be visiting if you don't mind me asking? Because you may find some local wines too, most likely in Cappadocia or along Aegean towns!


----------



## Loubie_2012

I'll check that page out thank you! I sound like a right alcoholic lol. :haha:

I'm going to Kalkan (not far from Kas). This will be my 5th time there - I LOVE it! I wanted to go again before having a baby as I don't think it will be ideal for us on a family trip for a few years as its very hilly. I went to Mamaris when I was 11 too but know it's probably changed a lot in 16 years! Kalkan is my favourite holiday destination (hence returning time and again). I can't wait until July for the holiday and obviously because that's when I can TTC!:happydance:


----------



## Delamere19

Aw ladies I'm really getting concerned that we might have to put back our ttc date :nope:

My OH hasn't got a job ATM and is really finding it hard to get a new one. It's been almost 2 months and I know he will want to be settled in a new job before we consider another child. 

My sis has started ttc this month which means baby talk is rife and I can't get away from it!!!


----------



## Anniebobs

:hugs: delamere I hope he finds a job soon, I know it's tough at the moment. You're doing the right thing by waiting, a baby is a huge strain on the budget.

I get my implant out today then lets see what my cycles do. The plan still is to ttc in June after my friends wedding but we may ntnp after my next period :happydance:


----------



## sequeena

:hugs: he'll find a job soon I'm sure hun x


----------



## Delamere19

Thanks ladies xx :hugs:


----------



## bumpin2012

Hopefully things work out for you Delamere! The strain of finances is a rotten thing!

Anniebobs, NTNP sounds fun! If timing were better for us, i'd get mine out now!


----------



## babymammy

hey ladies was on this site a few years back but had to put back baby plans as took the step and went to uni, finish in 4 weeks time and partner is starting a good job in a few weeks so baby plans are back on :) will be ttc in a few months so until then i plan on lingering around here and reading as much info as possible.


----------



## Delamere19

So,my OH and I have had a talk and we are going to postpone out TTC time frame to next year I think. I am a little disappointed but at this moment I am feeling like my heart isn't 100% in TTC so I think it's only sensible to change the date.I am surprised I feel this way cos I was baby mad for soooooo long before I even brought it up to my OH. I have been a bit down too and I think that has affected me and I have fibromyalgia which has been really bad this last month with the cold weather (hence being up at 5am cos I am in too much pain to sleep). We aren't financially stable at the mo with OH not working and me being a SAHM. I think my sis TTC has made me look at things differently and my step sis is due a baby in May.

I may change my mind again but he was understanding. I just am panicking a bit cos my son will be going on 4 if we TTC next June and I didn't really want such a big gap,esp as he will be going on 5 when new baby arrives.

Sorry for the ramble! Good luck to all of you TTC this summer xxx


----------



## bumpin2012

Aww, sorry to hear! Although, It sounds like it's a good reason to wait. Hopefully things turn around for you, and you feel better prepared to ttc sooner than next year. 


. My friend had a 5 year age gap and loved it. Her oldest was thrilled to have a sibling and was a huge help! She felt she had more time to focus on her newborn without having a toddler to chase around. Now they are 10 and 5 and have a great relationship


----------



## mrsdolton

Can I join??? I'm 25 and hubby is 26. We are planning on trying for baby #1 at beginning of August when we are on holiday travelling from the Netherlands where we live to italy and back by car :) we are so excited and probably more excited for baby trying then our actual.holiday I'm either coming off the pill at end of this packet or.the next one after 9 years. I'm excited but also very scared and. Nervous 

:cloud9::happydance:
Melissa


----------



## Blueberri

Sure! You can join. I stopped keeping track of the list. :blush:


----------



## Blueberri

Delamere - :hugs: Sorry your ttc date got pushed back. I hope you come to a decision and can resume your plans to ttc this summer, Hun. :hugs: <3


----------



## Movinmama

We are going to NTNP starting in april. My hubby is only home every 3 weeks for 2-3weeks so my ovulation timing wont truely match up till end of summer...me thinks. I am very broody...but also very hesitant to add another bub to the family. Anyone feel torn?


----------



## Anniebobs

Hi movinmama, im also ntnping after my next AF, then properly TTC in June after a friends wedding. My gorgeous daughter is 18 months and I cant wait for her to be a big sister but am so scared at the same time of going back to the newborn stage! I was scared and excited at the same time when we were ttc her so I know its normal. How olds your little one?


----------



## Delamere19

Thanks everyone. Who knows what will happen. It's so nice to have this place though cos everyone is so lovely xx


----------



## Movinmama

Annie. I guess I didn't provide enough info. We have 3 kiddos 6 4 and 2. Always wanted 4. Just nervous to add another. Worried about family dynamic and what not.going from 1-2 was easy once I got the juggling down. Took me a month before I found my groove. 2-3 it took me a year to find my groove. We had a lot going on that year as well though. Don't be nervouse. Once you have your 2nd it will feel like he/she has always been there.


----------



## sequeena

The bump buddies I had when pregnant with my son are getting :bfp:s :cry: :happydance: I'm happy but I really want to be on that journey with them again!!


----------



## littlesteph

we're hoping to start again in may just depends on what my doctor says when i seem him next


----------



## Anniebobs

AF is here... Which means no Christmas baby yay! Now to try not to try haha!


----------



## Solstyce

I took my Nuvaring out 3 weeks ago and haven't really had a period. I had one day of bright red heavy blood about 4 days after removing the ring. I had some brown spotting for about 5 days last week. I used an OPK and got a smilie face two days ago, but I think it was a false positive because I took another one and it was negative. I also don't have any fertile CM. 

So I am frustrated not knowing what CD I am on. I am also worried that my cycle might be totally screwed up and it might take many months to get regular again. I've been reading horror stories of people not getting their period for a year after coming off Nuvaring. I was on Nuvaring for about 2 years, with 2 one month breaks during those 2 years. Before that I had the paraguard IUD (no hormones just copper coil). And before that I was pregnant, breastfeeding, pregnant, breastfeeding! 

I hope my cycle comes back and that I can at least begin to chart my cycle while we wait till June to TTC!


----------



## Delamere19

I am so confused! I feel so broody this last few days. I am in my fertile window this week though so maybe that is why!!!:baby:


----------



## Daisy_Delayne

We've decided to TTC in August. Our daughter will be one year old. I never thought the baby fever would hit me so soon! I always thought I'd want to wait at least two years before TTC. This will be our last baby, I'm pretty sure, so I'm going to enjoy every moment of TTC and the pregnancy. Can't wait to try! We would be trying now, but I had an unexpected c-section, so my doc advised me to wait at least 18 months between deliveries, especially if I hope for VBAC, which I really want.


----------



## Blueberri

Hey. Welcome! That's great you're going to ttc in August. <3


----------



## sequeena

Hi Daisy :) The baby fever hit me when my son was about 8 months old. Past the really small baby stage but not quite a toddler. I'm not feeling as confident now he's a toddler :rofl:


----------



## Daisy_Delayne

Yeah, I hope I'm not being lulled into a false sense of security, only to regret it when I have a hnewborn and a little girl in her terrible two's!


----------



## sequeena

I have no doubt Thomas would be a fabulous sibling but the constant 'mum mum mum mum' and him being used to be the only child will drive me a little bonkers I think :lol:

We had to go for a MMR booster yesterday as there's a massive outbreak of measles in my area. We were sat in a hospital for 2 and a half hours with about 500 other people. I was so thankful Thomas is an only child it was so hard trying to keep him entertained I couldn't imagine having another at that time!


----------



## Daisy_Delayne

It'll be tough, but I'm pretty confident I'll be able to handle two under two. Mammas are pretty resilient, so I think in the end we just do whatever we have to do! I have moments of 'oh my god what are we thinking,' but they're getting fewer and farther between as the baby fever takes over! :lol:


----------



## Solstyce

I'd like to join this list. We'll start TTC in June. It will be my 3rd and DH's 1st!


----------



## littlesteph

i only had my first 6 weeks ago on thursday and already getting broody, i've wanted another since he was about 2 3 weeks. hoping the doctors gose well on thursday and my scar has healed nicly, i've read quite a lot of stories of people falling pregnant quickly after a c-section most of them everything has turned out fine.


----------



## sequeena

littlesteph you're keen! :haha: I was still nursing my sore nether regions at that point :rofl:


----------



## Delamere19

Me too. I couldn't sit down properly for 8 weeks after my son was born and felt like I had been hit by a bus.:cry:


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Just 7 weeks left of taking the pill. It feeling scary now.


----------



## Anniebobs

I remember we only DTD about once a month before 6 months because I was so sore! I don't think it would have been possible to ttc at that rate! But good luck to you, I know some people with twins who have said it was great that they would entertain themselves once they got to a certain age, I'm sure it'd be the same with 2 so close in age.


----------



## littlesteph

sequeena said:


> littlesteph you're keen! :haha: I was still nursing my sore nether regions at that point :rofl:

yea i've always wanted children hubby has too and where it took so long to fall pregnant the first time round we want to start as soon as it's safe too, we want our next to be close in age with our first.


----------



## sequeena

I understand, we were LTTTC too so i'm hoping this time it won't take as long.


----------



## littlesteph

thats what i'm worried about, i hated having the heart ache all the time, for 20 month i was irregualr so never knew when i'd be due, then i had a chemical which helped to regulate me and 5 months after that i fell pregnant again with a little help from conceive plus :). 
i know 25 months is no where near as long as some people try but still i really hope it dosen't take that long again.


----------



## sequeena

We were TTC for 2 years which personally felt like forever for us and I was beginning to think I was damaged goods :( so I completely understand.


----------



## littlesteph

i think it was made worse by doctors not helping us, all they did was at the year point i had a blood test hubby had a sperm test because both came back normal we were just told to try for another year. doctors round here suck :(


----------



## sequeena

My doctor made me wait 2 years (luckily I never needed to go for testing). It really sucks especially when you are doing all you can to get pregnant and it just doesn't work. I was watching a scientific program about pregnancy though and the chance of conceiving each month is minute so it really helped to put into perspective why it took so long for me to get pregnant.


----------



## littlesteph

i remember hearing something about that awhile ago i think it was on a programme called the human body, the explaned the whole process of what happens when we conceive and what happens at what stage and the chances of getting pregnant


----------



## sequeena

littlesteph said:


> i remember hearing something about that awhile ago i think it was on a programme called the human body, the explaned the whole process of what happens when we conceive and what happens at what stage and the chances of getting pregnant

Yes that's what I watched! Amazing programme :)


----------



## littlesteph

i ended up buying the dvd just because it was that intresting. things like that intrest me.


----------



## Blueberri

Hey. How is everyone? :hugs: Sorry for being MIA. But I'll be around now. Or try to be around as much as I can!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Hey all! I've been MIA also just been super busy at work which is usually when i can sneak on here... Today is my wedding anniversary, I can't believe we've been married 2 years already!! I am so excited to enjoy what will hopefully be our last baby free summer before we start trying. I'm sure time will fly since we have so much to do with our house and we have a lot of fun weekends planned. How is everyone else doing? What are your plans to keep busy and keep yourself from going crazy WTT?


----------



## littlesteph

Lotalaughs16 said:


> Hey all! I've been MIA also just been super busy at work which is usually when i can sneak on here... Today is my wedding anniversary, I can't believe we've been married 2 years already!! I am so excited to enjoy what will hopefully be our last baby free summer before we start trying. I'm sure time will fly since we have so much to do with our house and we have a lot of fun weekends planned. How is everyone else doing? What are your plans to keep busy and keep yourself from going crazy WTT?

Happy anniversary :)


----------



## littlesteph

i try and get out as much as i can just to get my mind of trying again. i know it's not been long since i had my first but me and hubby knew we wanted them close in age time is dragging so much as the moment we are waiting till little one is 3 months


----------



## uwfan27

Hi ladies, I am WTT until June (our 1st), which is technically summer, so I will join you if that's OK?! 

Not sure how I will pass the next 8 weeks, but I suppose enjoy them as much as possible! I have a preconception visit at the end of the month so maybe that will result in more action for me (probably could get more exercise...) It will be nice to wait with others who are in my similar situation, look forward to getting to "know" you all


----------



## Blueberri

Hey! Welcome. :hugs: <3 Very nice to meet you.


----------



## bumpin2012

Hi UWfan! Im also going to be TTCing in June! I had my first last May, so waiting until he is 1 before we TTC again

Do you have any TTC plans? gender preferences etc...


----------



## girl25

Hi all. I'm new and WTT till September all things being well. I'm charting my temps and using OPK's to hopefully make sense of my cycles (which have been a bit crazy for 3 months). 

Looking forward to getting to know you all :)


----------



## Blueberri

Hey! Welcome. :hugs: <3


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hi, welcome :)


----------



## girl25

Hello


----------



## Loubie_2012

I finished my pill on Sunday and downloaded the Fertility Friend App on my phone. I was just looking at the predicted AF and ovulation dates for July (when we plan to try) and based on what I found online about calculating due dates IF (and I know everything will change as I doubt my cycles will fall back on track straight away and we probably won't be lucky enough to fall pregnant immediately) we did get pregnant on my cycle then my due date would be exactly a year today!!! Like I said its highly unlikely but when I was calculating it I was like 'hmm so that would be 10th April 2014... hey that's todays date' lol. It's a nice thought!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Fingers crossed it is your due date, or failing that, that you're very pregnant this time next year! I can't believe it's going so fast, not long at all now!


----------



## sequeena

Hi ladies, I'm going to love you and leave you. Me and OH had an 'oopsie' a few nights ago and afterwards we decided that there's no point in waiting any longer so I'm moving on to TTC. Hope to see you all soon!! :hugs:


----------



## Loubie_2012

sequeena said:


> Hi ladies, I'm going to love you and leave you. Me and OH had an 'oopsie' a few nights ago and afterwards we decided that there's no point in waiting any longer so I'm moving on to TTC. Hope to see you all soon!! :hugs:

Congratulations on deciding to move your date up! Wish you lots of baby dust! :dust:


----------



## girl25

Congratulations and good luck! I hope it doesn't take too long to get your BFP :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww good luck :) xx


----------



## sequeena

Thank you ladies :hugs:


----------



## capegirl7

Hey ladies! My DD just turned one a few days ago! CRAZY, Also, me and DH decided to start trying now too!!!!! We aren't going to go crazy but not going to prevent anymore :) Took us only 3 months with dd, hoping to have a bfp soon :)


----------



## Blueberri

YAY!


----------



## capegirl7

Sequeena maybe we will get pregnant together :) Fingers crossed!


----------



## bumpin2012

good luck sequeena!


----------



## Michelle1704

Hi Ladies!
What a fantastic thread...
Me and DB are hoping to start trying Aug 13 properly!


----------



## girl25

Good luck sequeena too, I hope it doesn't take you to long!


----------



## littlesteph

i should really get off sites like this i'm getting so so broody, i hate the waiting to try it just a bad as the 2 week wait.


----------



## mrsdolton

Good luck sequence. We r gonna try in August in our holiday, due to come off my birth control pills next week but gonna chicken out and have an extra month in case we have a whoopsie as I want to go home at Christmas and if we have a whoopsie now will be due Jan time. Can't wait to ttc but really nervous and scared.


----------



## Blueberri

Hey ladies <3 good morning to all


----------



## littlesteph

it's evening here so good evening :haha:


----------



## Anniebobs

Good luck sequeena - ive been hanging around in here but have actually had my implant out and am now ntnp! Its just so much safer in here!


----------



## hannah22

Hello ladies :) decided today that we will try to conceive from August :) very excited and nervous! Xx


----------



## Blueberri

Hey and congrats on the weight loss


----------



## hannah22

Thanks so much :D knowing we will ttc soon makes me motivated to get those last few pounds off! Xx


----------



## kaylacrouch93

Ill Join!! We have decided after much thought since we are getting our own place next month (hopefully) we will be trying to have baby #2 starting in AUG.


----------



## bsmith2727

Hi ladies!
I'd like to join if you'll have me. Dh and I have one ds who will be 2 soon. This summer will be busy as we hope to buy a new house and I will hopefully be starting an inhome daycare if I don't get a full time teaching position. Then in July/August we plan to start trying. I am nervous about all the changes and trying for a new baby but I hope it all works out.


----------



## queenBEE007

Yayyy! 3 more months until baby making time! I'm so excited, is anyone else trying to conceive in July?! I'm STOKED! Exciting we are getting ready as we can for this baby. Anyone else using a ovulation app? I've heard it helps track cycles, fertile days & ovulation days, it's been accurate so far! :) wishing you all the best, xoxoxo!


----------



## SazzleR

Hi girls!
I'm a bit late finding you all, but can I join you all in waiting? We will be TTC no. 2 from some time in August. When in August just depends on my cycles. They've been irregular since they returned after BF DS so I have no idea when my fertile window will be in August until July's AF shows her head! I got pregnant first cycle with DS so if the same thing happens this time, we'll have a 3 yr age gap which is what I always wanted :)
Looking forward to getting to know you all over the next few months!


----------



## Bon

I've already posted in another thread, but just found this one and it seems more apt! 

This is my first post on here, but I'll admit to lurking for a little while. It has taken me a while to work up the courage to introduce myself, so hopefully this isn't the wrong place to do so.

My OH and I have been together for nearly 7 years now. I'm about to turn 29 and only recently started to hear my clock ticking and now I am like a broody monster, sulking one minute, and over the top excited the next. 

We have decided to start TTC in June or July of 2013. I've got everything ready for TTC. Ovulation test bought yesterday, my first lot of folic acid is sitting in the drawer. 

I have always been impatient and once I decide to do something, I can't stop thinking and planning ahead for it - almost to the point where it becomes obsessive. My OH is the complete opposite to me (he's more act first, think later type). 

I think I'm starting to drive my OH crazy. He's really excited, but not to the point where he can spend as much time as I can trying to decide on cream or white! All of my friends and family are very far away, so I'm looking for others who might be in a similar position to keep me company while we count down to TTC time. Hoping to make some friends on here! xx


----------



## littlesteph

hiya welcome to the group :D
when me and hubby started trying for our little boy we lived over 200 miles away from all our friends and family because of hubby's job. the good side to that is that they don't get to see the emotional side you when ever af shows, down side would be if it was to happen then you'd be so far way from them :(, by the time i had fallen pregnant we had moved back to hampshire and only lived 20 odd miles away so we were closer when we finally found out we we're pregnant.
it's not easy when you don't have family close by :( 
hope you find it a lot easier then i did.

once the broodness starts it is hard to forget about it lol. men don't quite seem to get that :haha:


----------



## CountryMomma

Hi all, we are going to start TTC in June or July so almost there!! I just got my mirena out on 4/2 and I had 4 days of withdrawl bleed and then just started what I guess is AF yesterday. Started using OPKs this month as well. Lets hope it happens quickly after Mirena!!


----------



## Bon

littlesteph said:


> hiya welcome to the group :D
> when me and hubby started trying for our little boy we lived over 200 miles away from all our friends and family because of hubby's job. the good side to that is that they don't get to see the emotional side you when ever af shows, down side would be if it was to happen then you'd be so far way from them :(, by the time i had fallen pregnant we had moved back to hampshire and only lived 20 odd miles away so we were closer when we finally found out we we're pregnant.
> it's not easy when you don't have family close by :(
> hope you find it a lot easier then i did.
> 
> once the broodness starts it is hard to forget about it lol. men don't quite seem to get that :haha:

Thanks for your reply! It's amazing how much better I already feel having someone (side eye at OH) understand how isolating living so far away from my family and friends can be in this situation. 

I'm an Aussie, so my family/friends are 2 very long and expensive plane rides away. *sigh* I've known for a while that this is how it's going to play out, but now the time is getting closer, it's not getting any easier to accept. I know my OH and his family will be supportive, but it's just not exactly the same as my own sister or best friends being around to talk to. I guess I've always got Skype! 

I feel guilty for feeling a bit miffed at OH and I find myself getting snappy when he's not quite as excited or interested about every minute detail like I am...

I guess I'll need to try and keep focussed and keep my baby hunting, Ebaying and hysterical crying at One Born Every Minute to a minimum for the next couple of months because at present, I'm finding it very hard to concentrate on anything else! 

I'm excited for all of us in here! :happydance: It's not just the prospect of warm weather to get excited about this year! :winkwink:


----------



## littlesteph

Bon said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> hiya welcome to the group :D
> when me and hubby started trying for our little boy we lived over 200 miles away from all our friends and family because of hubby's job. the good side to that is that they don't get to see the emotional side you when ever af shows, down side would be if it was to happen then you'd be so far way from them :(, by the time i had fallen pregnant we had moved back to hampshire and only lived 20 odd miles away so we were closer when we finally found out we we're pregnant.
> it's not easy when you don't have family close by :(
> hope you find it a lot easier then i did.
> 
> once the broodness starts it is hard to forget about it lol. men don't quite seem to get that :haha:
> 
> Thanks for your reply! It's amazing how much better I already feel having someone (side eye at OH) understand how isolating living so far away from my family and friends can be in this situation.
> 
> I'm an Aussie, so my family/friends are 2 very long and expensive plane rides away. *sigh* I've known for a while that this is how it's going to play out, but now the time is getting closer, it's not getting any easier to accept. I know my OH and his family will be supportive, but it's just not exactly the same as my own sister or best friends being around to talk to. I guess I've always got Skype!
> 
> I feel guilty for feeling a bit miffed at OH and I find myself getting snappy when he's not quite as excited or interested about every minute detail like I am...
> 
> I guess I'll need to try and keep focussed and keep my baby hunting, Ebaying and hysterical crying at One Born Every Minute to a minimum for the next couple of months because at present, I'm finding it very hard to concentrate on anything else!
> 
> I'm excited for all of us in here! :happydance: It's not just the prospect of warm weather to get excited about this year! :winkwink:Click to expand...

that is quite a distance.
my best friend moved to Aussie a month after i found i was pregnant, so she hasn't meet little one yet. 
there is that a lot cheaper then a phone call :haha:
haha he'll get use to that, might be a little worse when all the hormones kick in from pregnancy.
i love one born every minute havan't missed an episode yet. theres a baby programme on bbc 3 that i've been watching too but this one is about getting that man ready for a baby it's amazing how clueless some guys are.


----------



## bumpin2012

Hi Bon

My whole family is over 5000kms away, and OH's family is about 2000 kms away from where we live. We are "orphans" on the eastern shore of Canada. I know exactly how frustrating it is.

My DH was very lukewarm about trying for a baby, and even less enthusiastic about my pregnancy (even though we planned on LO) until about 28 weeks. It just wasn't 'real' to him until our 20 week scan, and then by 28 weeks, when G stopped hiding his kicks from daddy, he was getting really excited about having a LO. Some men just dont get excited over things not 'real' (in their crazy minds!) Its frustrating, but thats why men have us. Without us to be excited about those details, nothing would get done!


----------



## Loubie_2012

Bon said:


> I have always been impatient and once I decide to do something, I can't stop thinking and planning ahead for it - almost to the point where it becomes obsessive. My OH is the complete opposite to me (he's more act first, think later type).

Hahaha - this is just like me! I do feel like I'm getting a bit obsessed with babies! I've always been the same, maybe it's the only child in me, but once I decide I want something I want it there and then or have to plan it to death until I get it! :haha:

I kind of understand how you feel with the family issue. My parents were living in Lanzarote a while ago and I had no family where I live (and no DH at that point either). I was very lonely at that point. Fortunately they decided to move back and I started a relationship with DH (friends first) at the same time as well. I can imagine how hard it will be for you not being able to share your pregnancy with them but you're right Skype is an amazing invention!


----------



## bumpin2012

sure got quiet in here!

How is everyone?

Im in Limbo. Waiting on test results... I had a checkup a few weeks go and one of my tests came back abnormal. I went for bloodwork last week and a repeat exam this Monday past. Blood results were all within normal limits which is good to hear. So now im waiting on the repeat... no news is good news right?


----------



## Daisy_Delayne

Joining in! We were going to TTC our second in August, but have since decided to start at the beginning of June instead. Super excited!! Oh, guess I need to change my ticker.


----------



## Blueberri

It's been awhile! Ladies, how are you doing? :hugs: <3


----------



## dcm_mw12

The summer is almost here, and the TTCing will begin sooner than we think :) ;)


----------



## Sun_Flower

Not long to go for me now, looking forward to getting on the TTC train again :)


----------



## dcm_mw12

Sun_Flower said:


> Not long to go for me now, looking forward to getting on the TTC train again :)

Me too, it's actually fun TTC when you have other's to share your experiences with


----------



## mara16jade

Woohoo, summer is fast approaching!!! :happydance:


----------



## littlesteph

me and hubby are now NTNP instead of waiting to TTc when LO is 3 months. It's only 3 weeks till he's 3 months. how time flies :)


----------



## dcm_mw12

This year has been going by quicker than i expected, Summer will be here next month.


----------



## Blueberri

Yep! Can't wait to see some of you lovely ladies start TTC!!


----------



## bumpin2012

totally O/T, but my baby boy is 1 today!


----------



## dcm_mw12

bumpin2012 said:


> totally O/T, but my baby boy is 1 today!

Aww time flies by doesn't it. Happy birthday to him :cake:


----------



## dcm_mw12

How are the summer waiters?


----------



## Blueberri

You know, this thread has been so quiet. I stalk/frequent/post in a couple of the lady's journals. But I would love to follow more of your journals! If that's ok with you ladies.


----------



## Michelle1704

Not long at all! cant wait to jump on the waiting to try bangwagon... and only a couple of months to go :)

Blueberri i dont mind at all if you want to read my journal :)


----------



## Blueberri

I'm wondering if me or someone would make the thread of the summer wtt graduates? what do you ladies think about that?


----------



## lintu

Can i join ladies, TTC from June :) CD1 today so guess from today


----------



## Blueberri

Sure you can join! <3


----------



## Sun_Flower

Getting so close now for a lot of us ladies!!! Xx


----------



## Blueberri

Yes! Should I make the thread this month in the ttc forum then?


----------



## Sun_Flower

Either this month or beginning of next, depends on if there's many starting this month :) xx


----------



## Blueberri

Ok, this month then. But I need to know who all is going to test this month.


----------



## mara16jade

Woo!! 92 days until our wedding which means 92 days until TTC!! :happydance:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Well my AF showed up early, and this is the only month I don't mind because it now means I'm on CD1 of my first TTC#2 cycle!!!! Xx


----------



## MacBabby

Yeay, it looks like I'm joining you lovely ladies. :happydance:
After chatting with DH today he's happy to start TTC next month whilst on honeymoon. 
I can't believe I'm saying this but I may actually wait another month (as per my ticker) as it would mean being potentially due in March and hubby has an important exam for much needed promotion that I don't want to distract him from. 
I'm 33 next spring so I'm really conscious about my age but if we waited until next January to TTC it would be beneficial to our finances as we'd be able to afford our first home. Arrrggghhhhh....dilemma. I don't want to regret that we waited even longer.
I'm joining you girls in the meantime for moral support (and because I'll totally get swept away with all your broody excitedness and want to start TTC next month!!!)


----------



## dcm_mw12

Sun_Flower said:


> Getting so close now for a lot of us ladies!!! Xx

Sure is, and im so excited and anxious to start :blush:


----------



## Chatterwockin

Hello all, I am back, been ages since I have been on here... I am still not sure of when we will be ttc ( or even if we will be yet) We are getting married in a few days, so I am distracted with that for now xxx I have been second guessing myself, thinking no I shouldn't have another....oh!!!! Oh well! xx


----------



## mara16jade

Chatterwockin said:


> Hello all, I am back, been ages since I have been on here... I am still not sure of when we will be ttc ( or even if we will be yet) We are getting married in a few days, so I am distracted with that for now xxx I have been second guessing myself, thinking no I shouldn't have another....oh!!!! Oh well! xx

Congrats, and hope you have a wonderful wedding! :happydance:


----------



## Chatterwockin

mara16jade said:


> Chatterwockin said:
> 
> 
> Hello all, I am back, been ages since I have been on here... I am still not sure of when we will be ttc ( or even if we will be yet) We are getting married in a few days, so I am distracted with that for now xxx I have been second guessing myself, thinking no I shouldn't have another....oh!!!! Oh well! xx
> 
> Congrats, and hope you have a wonderful wedding! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you I hope so too xxxx


----------



## lintu

woohoo im entering my fertile days :happydance:


----------



## Tangerine

I was around at the beginning of this thread, but I decided to take a break from TTC related stuff and just focus on being healthy and happy until our TTC date got closer (May 30, my 29th b-day). I had a doctor's appointment on the 21 of May and he thought it would be best to get on with it soon, in case it takes a while. After I got home and relayed all of the info to OH he wanted to start TTC right away! :wacko: He was kind of let down when I told him that AF came to visit the next day. :haha:

So I am back posting here in my first (real) cycle of TTC! I'm so excited for everyone here to join in TTC too and (hopefully) have a big round of BFPs! xxxooo <3

Also huge congrats to Chatterwockin! :cloud9:

I won't be testing until June 20 or so since I'm just gearing up to O now, but I would be happy to participate in a TTC thread if there is one. :happydance:


----------

